# Los TES de GENETICA FUNCIONAN



## eL PERRO (14 Jun 2022)

Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan

Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo

Llevaba tiempo sin entrar, y ayer me dio por meterme y TACHANNN... me ha salido enlazada tb una prima mia que se lo hizo el mes pasado y tb un primo segundo. Aparecen reconocidos como tal, acierta en el parentesco. Estos ambos 2 pusieron sus nombres reales, y al margen del parentesco que asocia la pagina, he visto sus nombres y se quienes son en concreto

Ellos no saben quien soy yo puesto que yo puse nombre falso. Tambien puse nombre falso del awelo, pero a mi prima le habra salido enlazado tb el awelo y no se si me metere en algun lio, dado que le hice el TES al awelo sin preguntarle absolutamente a nadie ni decir ni mu, pensando en que nadie se enteraria nunca...

Como curiosidac, yo con ese awelo comparto el 24% de genetica y mi prima casi el 31%. Yo con mi prima el 12%


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Jun 2022)

Uriel Abrecaminos dijo:


> Y la élite que nos gobierna?! Para qué quiere tu ADN? Ah? No lo sé bro! A mí también me gustaría hacerme un test de esos, por lo visto soy medio moro, medio español, 0+, sin Rh abducido, 100% sangre humana sin mod(eRNA)ificar.



A mi tambien me daba grima hacermelo, pero luego cai en el detalle de que ya te sacan sangre y pueden tener muestras tuyas cuando les salga de los putos cojones, asi que ya que mas da. Por lo menos con esa mierda sacio mi curiosidac


----------



## petro6 (14 Jun 2022)

A mí me parece la misma gilipollez modil que los tatuajes.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (14 Jun 2022)

Tienes ancestros moriscos fijo


----------



## Gatito Malo (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan
> 
> Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo
> 
> ...



Claro que funcionan. Los resultados no son perfectos porque sus bases de datos no son lo suficientemente buenas (y porque las clasificaciones que hacen son un poco arbitrarias) y en algunos casos se inventan un pequeño porcentaje de nigeriano o judio, pero al margen de eso el test y el estudio te lo hacen de verdad, no es inventado.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (14 Jun 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Claro que funcionan. Los resultados no son perfectos porque sus bases de datos no son lo suficientemente buenas (y porque las clasificaciones que hacen son un poco arbitrarias) y en algunos casos se inventan un pequeño porcentaje de nigeriano o judio, pero al margen de eso el test y el estudio te lo hacen de verdad, no es inventado.



El genotipo español tiene mas de judío sefardita que de moro del magreb, que es muy poco de ambas igual, pero sí no es perfecto


----------



## singermorning (14 Jun 2022)

A un conocido australiano (antiguo casero) con 80 años le salio una hija de 40 por un match con uno de sus hijos. No ha habido ningun problema, se han conocido y la historia cuadraba (se zumbo a la madre, que de aquellas tenia novio -con el que se caso- en un viaje a su ciudad), asi que ojito con lo que puede salir de ahí...


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> A mí me parece la misma gilipollez modil que los tatuajes.



No lo son. Ayudan a mucha gente que fue adoptada a encontrar a sus familias biológicas. Y claro que funcionan.
Hubo muchos que encontraron a sus familias biológicas gracias a esos tests.


----------



## DUDH (14 Jun 2022)

A mi los tes con limón, por favor


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> A un conocido australiano (antiguo casero) con 80 años le salio una hija de 40 por un match con uno de sus hijos. No ha habido ningun problema, se han conocido y la historia cuadraba (se zumbo a la madre, que de aquellas tenia novio -con el que se caso- en un viaje a su ciudad), asi que ojito con lo que puede salir de ahí...



Más de uno descubrió que sus padres oficiales, no eran sus padres biológicos gracias a dichos tests.


----------



## olalai (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A mi tambien me daba grima hacermelo, pero luego cai en el detalle de que ya te sacan sangre y pueden tener muestras tuyas cuando les salga de los putos cojones, asi que ya que mas da. Por lo menos con esa mierda sacio mi curiosidac



¿Dónde te lo haces??


----------



## petro6 (14 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Más de uno descubrió que sus padres oficiales, no eran sus padres biológicos gracias a dichos tests.



Pero eso son casos entendibles. Yo me refería al típico que lo hace para fardar o sentirse especiáaa : "Mira tío me he hecho un test genético,resulta que soy medio moro, 25 % Sioux y medio subnormal...jijiji". La misma lacra que los tatuajes.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Jun 2022)

olalai dijo:


> ¿Dónde te lo haces??



En el jeritaje ese. Ahora esta barato, mestan mandando propaganda que venden paquetes a 40 pavos


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Jun 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pero eso son casos entendibles. Yo me refería al típico que lo hace para fardar o sentirse especiáaa : "Mira tío me he hecho un test genético,resulta que soy medio moro, 25 % Sioux y medio subnormal...jijiji". La misma lacra que los tatuajes.



Tu vete a empinar el codo al tugurio de sungnormales de tu pueblo mientras das palmas mirando como un jitano apuñala un toro y deja a la gente vivaz hacer cosas de vivaces


----------



## petro6 (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tu vete a empinar el codo al tugurio de sungnormales de tu pueblo mientras das palmas mirando como un jitano apuñala un toro y deja a la gente vivaz hacer cosas de vivaces



¿Veis?. Me refería a subnormales cómo este.

jajajajajajaja


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

olalai dijo:


> ¿Dónde te lo haces??



Hay muchos tests que puedes comprar online. Entre ellos: Myheritage, 23andme, ancestryDNA, etc.
Pides el kit, te lo mandan a casa y envías la muestra por correo.
En España está permitido.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A mi tambien me daba grima hacermelo, pero luego cai en el detalle de que ya te sacan sangre y pueden tener muestras tuyas cuando les salga de los putos cojones, asi que ya que mas da. Por lo menos con esa mierda sacio mi curiosidac



Cuando te sacan sangre hay ciertos controles, el sistema dista mucho de ser perfecto, pero no se lo estás poniendo tan en bandeja a las élites para que hagan lo que les dé la gana con tus datos y hasta se permitan guardarlo, sacar conclusiones y restregarte por la cara las que les dé la gana (como quiénes sois familia). 

Habéis hecho el memo.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (14 Jun 2022)

son test medio come cocos
en todos te sale un antecesor nigeriano, africano o lo que sea, en grado 1%, me imagino que para desmontarte tu origen real , aunque luego te meten coincidencias que sabias de oidas por la familia, allegados etc etc y te da aire de veracidad

Tengo unos amiguetes que hicieron varios entre la familia, y lo que sabian todos, que hubo un tatarabuelo aleman que vino con Napoleon (Alsacianos o algo asi), que tenian abuelos o bisabuelos asturianos, y alguna cosilla no muy dificil de adivinar por apellidos, pero de repente te meten que si escandinavo aqui, eslavo allá, anglo pa´llá ,tartaro y no se que mas (y son gente bastante cani local), y ya el cachondeo no tenia fin.... y el gen negroide nigeriano te lo meten si o si para joder, 1% o menos, pero te lo meten...

debe ser del gen Lucy, que son muy espabilaos los cientificoh









Lucy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





me gustaria saber si a los nigerianos le sale algun antepasado vikingo, celta o rus ¿a que no? pues eso


----------



## singermorning (14 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Más de uno descubrió que sus padres oficiales, no eran sus padres biológicos gracias a dichos tests.



El problema que veo surge cuando los resultados no son los que uno espere, no se, quiero decir, si mañana me hiciera la prueba y resultara que no soy hijo de mis padres, sino adoptado, me generaria una serie de cuestiones sobre el por que no me lo dijeron etc.... En este caso concreto al menos por lo que ami respecta, no tengo/tendria ningun interes en saber la verdad biologica, a mi me vale con lo que se.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (14 Jun 2022)

Follate a la prima del 12%, se vale.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Jun 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> son test medio come cocos
> en todos te sale un antecesor nigeriano, africano o lo que sea, en grado 1%, me imagino que para desmontarte tu origen real , aunque luego te meten coincidencias que sabias de oidas por la familia, allegados etc etc y te da aire de veracidad
> 
> Tengo unos amiguetes que hicieron varios entre la familia, y lo que sabian todos, que hubo un tatarabuelo aleman que vino con Napoleon (Alsacianos o algo asi), que tenian abuelos o bisabuelos asturianos, y alguna cosilla no muy dificil de adivinar por apellidos, pero de repente te meten que si escandinavo aqui, eslavo allá, anglo pa´llá ,tartaro y no se que mas (y son gente bastante cani local), y ya el cachondeo no tenia fin.... y el gen negroide nigeriano te lo meten si o si para joder, 1% o menos, pero te lo meten...
> ...



 acomplejado porque le ha salido gen nigeriano a él y a algún español más, mientras él quería creer que los españoles eran de la raza de los ñórdicos, viene aquí a llorar diciendo que los tests no son fiables.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> El problema que veo surge cuando los resultados no son los que uno espere, no se, quiero decir, si mañana me hiciera la prueba y resultara que no soy hijo de mis padres, sino adoptado, me generaria una serie de cuestiones sobre el por que no me lo dijeron etc.... En este caso concreto al menos por lo que ami respecta, no tengo/tendria ningun interes en saber la verdad biologica, a mi me vale con lo que se.



Normalmente los adoptados sospechan que lo son. En cierta manera, en el fondo, lo saben.
No hace falta hacerse un test para descubrir esa gran realidad. Otra cosa que que un test les permita confirmar sus sospechas y encontrar a sus padres biológicos si así lo desean.
En cuanto a desear encontrar a tus padres biológicos, la mayoría de los adoptados lo desea porque somos genética. Por mucho que los padres adoptivos mimen a un niño, este en un momento u otro, va a sentir necesidad de conocer sus orígenes. Los hay que no, claro está, pero no creo que sean mayoría.
Yo lo sé porque tengo una amiga que busca a su familia hace años. No sabe si su madre renunció a ella o fue un caso de niña robada.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Jun 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> El problema que veo surge cuando los resultados no son los que uno espere, no se, quiero decir, si mañana me hiciera la prueba y resultara que no soy hijo de mis padres, sino adoptado, me generaria una serie de cuestiones sobre el por que no me lo dijeron etc.... En este caso concreto al menos por lo que ami respecta, no tengo/tendria ningun interes en saber la verdad biologica, a mi me vale con lo que se.



Lo que pasa es que sabes que tal verdad trastocaría profundamente tu vida, y dejarías lo que estuvieras haciendo para encontrar a tu verdadera familia y entender qué pasó. Es decir, es por vagancia, básicamente, por lo que dices no querer saberlo. Y porque crees, probablemente acertadamente, que poco impacto positivo tendría saber la verdad en tu momento actual.

Yo te digo a ti que si alguien te dice "hazte el test, que tenemos una ligera sospecha de que no va a salir lo que crees" te comerías la cabeza sobre si hacértelo, y que si tuvieras 18 años te lo haces corriendo de calle.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> acomplejado porque le ha salido gen nigeriano a él y a algún español más, mientras él quería creer que los españoles eran de la raza de los ñórdicos, viene aquí a llorar diciendo que los tests no son fiables.



Ya salió el acomplejado de Plaster. No hay genética nigeriana entre los españoles autóctonos. Ese gen, tiene razón el forero, les sale incluso a ingleses y franceses del norte, de piel hiper blanca y ojos azules. Supongo que son errores o que o meten aposta para crear cierta sensación de "ej que, tooos ejtamooos mezclaos y somos iguales, ñeee" y esas zarandajas.
Lo cierto es que esos tests aciertan bien encontrando parentescos, pero la estimación étnica no suele ser muy precisa.


----------



## singermorning (14 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Normalmente los adoptados sospechan que lo son. En cierta manera, en el fondo, lo saben.
> No hace falta hacerse un test para descubrir esa gran realidad. Otra cosa que que un test les permita confirmar sus sospechas y encontrar a sus padres biológicos si así lo desean.
> En cuanto a desear encontrar a tus padres biológicos, la mayoría de los adoptados lo desea porque somos genética. Por mucho que los padres adoptivos mimen a un niño, este siente va a sentir necesidad de conocer sus orígenes. Los hay que no, claro está, pero no creo que sean mayoría.
> Yo lo sé porque tengo una amiga que busca a su familia hace años. No sabe si su madre renunció a ella o fue un caso de niña robada.



Tienes razon. Puede ser como dices que los adoptados tengan algun mecanismo que les permita detectar o sospechar fuertemente que lo son. De hecho, el caso que comenté antes de mi antiguo casero, su "nueva" hija siempre sospecho que no era hija de su supuesto padre, y se hizo la prueba al morir el, y dio con un hermano biologico.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Normalmente los adoptados sospechan que lo son. En cierta manera, en el fondo, lo saben.



¿Cuántos adoptados has no ya conocido, sino entrevistado, para lanzar esa aseveración? Menudo mamarracho.

Yo sí sé del caso de un adoptado que no tenía ni idea y que se enteró porque lo sabía todo el pueblo menos él.


Skywalker22 dijo:


> En cuanto a desear encontrar a tus padres biológicos, la mayoría de los adoptados lo desea porque somos genética.



No, no es "porque somos genética", pero te dejo con tus fantasías. 

De acuerdo en cualquier caso en que el niño querrá conocer sus orígenes.


----------



## Tales90 (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan
> 
> Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo
> 
> ...



Que te dicen esos test? Si eres más o menos anormal?


----------



## ueee3 (14 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ya salió el acomplejado de Plaster. No hay genética nigeriana entre los españoles autóctonos. Ese gen, tiene razón el forero, les sale incluso a ingleses y franceses del norte, de piel hiper blanca y ojos azules. Supongo que son errores o que o meten aposta para crear cierta sensación de "ej que, tooos ejtamooos mezclaos y somos iguales, ñeee" y esas zarandajas.
> Lo cierto es que esos tests aciertan bien encontrando parentescos, pero la estimación étnica no suele ser muy precisa.



He puesto estudios y gráficas que dejan sobradamente claro, que de los Pirineos hacia el Sur, hay genética africana subsahariana, que no se encuentra de los Pirineos hacia el Norte (donde también puede haber, pero en una cantidad ínfima, comparada con la Península)..

Quien lo niegue a estas alturas o es subnormal, o acomplejado que no quiere verlo. Probablemente mitad y mitad.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> Tienes razon. Puede ser como dices que los adoptados tengan algun mecanismo que les permita detectar o sospechar fuertemente que lo son. De hecho, el caso que comenté antes de mi antiguo casero, su "nueva" hija siempre sospecho que no era hija de su supuesto padre, y se hizo la prueba al morir el, y dio con un hermano biologico.



Esta amiga que te contaba antes, me enseñó mucho sobre el tema de los adoptados. Ella dice que conoce a mucha gente en su situación porque participa en grupos de adoptados, y que casi todos coinciden en decir que "siempre hay señales", tenues, sutiles, pero las hay. Entre otras cosas porque el entorno lo sabe y ahí es donde entran en juego las indirectas, los mensajes con doble sentido, ... Y si no es eso, es que el niño no encuentra parecido con sus padres adoptivos, o que no le explican cómo y dónde dio a luz su madre o no ve fotos de su madre embarazada o no hay fotos suyas de bebé de pocos días, ya que algunos fueron adoptados con más de 1 año o más.
Y así muchos detalles.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> He puesto estudios y gráficas que dejan sobradamente claro, que de los Pirineos hacia el Sur, hay genética africana subsahariana, que no se encuentra de los Pirineos hacia el Norte (donde también puede haber, pero en una cantidad ínfima, comparada con la Península)..
> 
> Quien lo niegue a estas alturas o es subnormal, o acomplejado que no quiere verlo. Probablemente mitad y mitad.



Te proyectas mucho, Plaster. Muchos foreros te han puesto estudios que demuestran lo contrario de lo que dices.
Sabemos que eres negro. Deberías llevarlo con orgullo, en lugar de acomplejarte e intentar meter a todos en tu saco.
Respeta los orígenes de los demás. Si sientes envidia es porque no valoras tus orígenes subsaharianos.


----------



## entrance33 (14 Jun 2022)

Si funcionan de verdad me parece que de los resultados globales se podría sacar unas estadísticas intersantísimas sobre cómo follaban nuestros ancestros. Por ejemplo

- % de genes moros que tienen los andaluces en comparación al resto de España.
- % de genes alemanes que tienen los cántabros.
- % de genes españoles que tienen los colombianos, ecuatorianos,...
- De dónde vienen los canarios y su tez oscura.

¿Alguien sabe si se puede consultar una base de datos de ese tipo?


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Que te dicen esos test? Si eres más o menos anormal?



Esos tests hacen estimaciones étnicas. No son muy precisas, sobre todo cuando se trata de holandeses por ejemplo, a los que a veces clasifican como ingleses y otras de escandinavos. Es solo un ejemplo.
Pero valen fundamentalmente para encontrar familias biológicas o trazar tu árbol genético. Hay gente que cree que es de tal línea genética y resulta que una de sus bisabuelas engañó al marido con un vecino y ya se lió, ..., jajaj, ... por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Gatito Malo (14 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> El genotipo español tiene mas de judío sefardita que de moro del magreb, que es muy poco de ambas igual, pero sí no es perfecto



Yo lo digo porque te haces un test de 23andme y no te sale NADA de judio ni subsahariano, subes el mismo test a myheritage y te mete porcentajes de nigeriano y de judio.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

entrance33 dijo:


> Si funcionan de verdad me parece que de los resultados globales se podría sacar unas estadísticas intersantísimas sobre cómo follaban nuestros ancestros. Por ejemplo
> 
> - % de genes moros que tienen los andaluces en comparación al resto de España.
> - % de genes alemanes que tienen los cántabros.
> ...



No son muy precisos en cuanto a estimaciones étnicas.
De todas maneras, en youtube hay muchos vídeos de gente que se los hizo y cuelga sus resultados. No pocos latinoamericanos se sorprenden al ver que apenas tienen genética íbera. Muchos son amerindios en un 80 o 90%. Pero eso ya se sabía, lo de la América mestiza es más mito que realidad salvo en algunas áreas como ciertas ciudades mexicanas, venezolanas o colombianas.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (14 Jun 2022)

Yo me hice un test de esos. Ergo, ya estoy fichado por la CIA.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Yo me hice un test de esos. Ergo, ya estoy fichado por la CIA.



Creo que hay laboratorios que no ceden datos ni siquiera a las autoridades. Pero de eso no estoy seguro.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (14 Jun 2022)

Mileches caga hilo hablando de "tes"


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Mileches caga hilo hablando de "tes"



Ha castellanizado la palabra inglesa TESTS. Alguien tenía que hacerlo, jajaja ...,


----------



## entrance33 (14 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No son muy precisos en cuanto a estimaciones étnicas.
> De todas maneras, en youtube hay muchos vídeos de gente que se los hizo y cuelga sus resultados. No pocos latinoamericanos se sorprenden al ver que apenas tienen genética íbera. Muchos son amerindios en un 80 o 90%. Pero eso ya se sabía, lo de la América mestiza es más mito que realidad salvo en algunas áreas como ciertas ciudades mexicanas, venezolanas o colombianas.



No hablo de etnias ni razas, eso no puede ser exacto. Pero sí habría precisión al mostrar que una zona de población tiene más "primos" en Argelia que en Alemania.

Joder, hasta se podría comprobar en qué ciudad alemana los rusos hicieron más pupa en 1945.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

entrance33 dijo:


> No hablo de etnias ni razas, eso no puede ser exacto. Pero sí habría precisión al mostrar que una zona de población tiene más "primos" en Argelia que en Alemania.
> 
> Joder, hasta se podría comprobar en qué ciudad alemana los rusos hicieron más pupa en 1945.



Dado que es un suceso reciente, podría ser. Pero supongo que exige un estudio exhaustivo de muchas personas, y por supuesto, contar con la autorización de las mismas para estudiar sus coincidencia genéticas.


----------



## Pessoista (14 Jun 2022)

El pueblo necesita saberlo eL PERRO, ¿Tienes antepasados turcochinos?


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Que te dicen esos test? Si eres más o menos anormal?



Asi es. De ti me dijeron que eres subnormal y maricon


----------



## david53 (14 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> El genotipo español tiene mas de judío sefardita que de moro del magreb, que es muy poco de ambas igual, pero sí no es perfecto



El genotipo español tiene más de fenicio que de judío; siempre con la misma tontería de achacar los posibles ancestros semitas a los judios olvidando que en la antiguedad y durante siglos los fenicios estuvieron asentados en el levante y sur de España y en mucha mayor cantidad y antes en el tiempo que los mismos judios


----------



## chad1950 (14 Jun 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Tienes ancestros moriscos fijo



No.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Jun 2022)

entrance33 dijo:


> No hablo de etnias ni razas, eso no puede ser exacto. Pero sí habría precisión al mostrar que una zona de población tiene más "primos" en Argelia que en Alemania.



En cierto modo si, porque bueno, a fin de cuentas el % mas gordo te lo pone en tu pais y en tu zona y si lo adivina.. y generalmente con la gente que cuelga sus resultados por ahi, siempre te ponen en tu zona, con que algo de coherencia en las bases si hay. Luego ya estan los % menores, que te saquen trazas de viquingo, de balcanico, y de baltico como me paso a mi y te quedas un poco a cuadros pq no sabes como esta la cosa. Que de todas formas tampoco tiene nada de raro

Luego ya si, le echan un poco de judeina al asunto metiendo negros de por medio de forma falsa para hacer ingenieria social follanegros

Lo que si me intriga son los parientes lejanos que salen. Hay cientos y cientos de contactos con rango de PRIMOS QUINTOS y similares, gente por todo el mundo, con apellidos de otros idiomas. No se si de verdad hay algun enlace con esa gente, o si es que, como analizan los genes por tramos, puede que se den meras coincidencias de tener pequeños tramos de genes con el mismo codigo por simple azar y se identifican como seudofamiliares. Me intriga de la ostia

No obstante en el area corta la efectividad es del 100%. Ya he visto que los familiares cercanos los detecta sin ningun problema y clava el parentesco


----------



## Tales90 (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Asi es. De ti me dijeron que eres subnormal y maricon



Yo no me hago esa mierda para que una empresa guarde mi adn, yo se que soy Español y andaluz.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Yo no me hago esa mierda para que una empresa guarde mi adn, yo se que soy Español y andaluz.



Osea que ademas de subnormal y maricon, gitano y retrasado


----------



## Tales90 (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Osea que ademas de subnormal y maricon, gitano y retrasado



Y todo eso te ha dicho el test ese de ti?


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Jun 2022)

A mi me sacaron restos balticos, ucranianos y yugoslavos, no turcochinos


----------



## Rextor88 (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan
> 
> Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo
> 
> ...



¿Qué porcentajes ancestrales tienes y de qué? ¿tienes componente de fuera de Europa o eres 100% europeo como yo?


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> ¿Qué porcentajes ancestrales tienes y de qué? ¿tienes componente de fuera de Europa o eres 100% europeo como yo?



Pues ahora no me acuerdo, depende de la pagina, mire en 3 o 4 y salian cosas similares pero con alguna diferencia. Ya lo mirare y cuento


----------



## Rextor88 (14 Jun 2022)

@eL PERRO

Dos cosas útiles:

Descárgate el archivo de myheritage y lo descomprimes, es un excel con todos los snp que tienes.

En la web snpedia puedes buscar enfermedades o dolencias y buscar snps involucrados en tu archivos haciendo copia y pega.

Puedes subir tu archivo raw a MyTrueAncestry y comprobar gratis tus pueblos de la antigüedad: a mi me salen romanos, etruscos y algún otro...

Si subes tu archivo raw a la web MorleyDNA.com puedes saber tu haplogrupo paterno o también mejor, usa esta web: https://cladefinder.yseq.net/

Puedes saber si tu linaje paterno es R1b (celta-europeo) o de otro sitio.


----------



## Rextor88 (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues ahora no me acuerdo, depende de la pagina, mire en 3 o 4 y salian cosas similares pero con alguna diferencia. Ya lo mirare y cuento



Sí, dependiendo la página va cambiando.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> @eL PERRO
> 
> Dos cosas útiles:
> 
> ...



Si si ya, todas esas ostias ya las hice, y me meti en un foro del tema y todo y estuve hablando de todo esto con gente q parecia q entendia bastante del tema y estaba interesante, pero no se que ostias paso q todos los q hablaban en cristiano y sabian cosas de las peculiaridades del pais se acabaron largando y ya perdi la pista


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (14 Jun 2022)

A mi sale que Bill Gates es mi padre y mi madre.

Vacunado.


----------



## Rextor88 (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si si ya, todas esas ostias ya las hice, y me meti en un foro del tema y todo y estuve hablando de todo esto con gente q parecia q entendia bastante del tema y estaba interesante, pero no se que ostias paso q todos los q hablaban en cristiano y sabian cosas de las peculiaridades del pais se acabaron largando y ya perdi la pista



¿Y qué haplogrupo te salió?


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> ¿Y qué haplogrupo te salió?



No me acuerdo la letra exacta, primero segun una pagina me dijeron que me salia uno tipico de irlanda del norte. Luego otro tio me dijo que no, que en realidad era uno tipicazo español, pero de rama celtica. r1b nosecuantas ostias, no recuerdo bien


----------



## Manoliko (14 Jun 2022)

Eres descendiente del Cid?


----------



## Rextor88 (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No me acuerdo la letra exacta, primero segun una pagina me dijeron que me salia uno tipico de irlanda del norte. Luego otro tio me dijo que no, que en realidad era uno tipicazo español, pero de rama celtica. r1b nosecuantas ostias, no recuerdo bien



Vale. Entonces es el R1b. Compartimos linaje celta.

Si es de Irlanda-Escocia sería el R1b-L21; si es de España (de los celtas de aquí), el R1b-DF17. De todas formas, con el raw dna de myheritage el subgrupo exacto no se puede saber, sería especulación. Se sabe que tienes el R1b fijo, pero no se sabe si tienes un subgrupo u otro. Para saberlo, tendrías que hacer un análisis específico de haplogrupo R1b donde te analizan todos los posibles subgrupos. R1b-M343 Orientation Panel, YSEQ DNA Shop

De todas formas, los que hemos nacido en España y nuestras familias llevan siglos afincadas aquí y nos sale R1b, lo más factible es que sea el subgrupo DF17. Sería mucha casualidad que un irlandés o un escocés hubiera venido aquí y "fundara" un linaje R1b-L21, pero es algo posible.

Yo aún no sé el subgrupo que tengo porque no me lo he hecho específicamente. Pero nací en Cuenca en zona de la tribu celta de los Olcades, luego llegaron los romanos y los esclavizaron para sacar mineral en las minas de Segóbriga (también tengo bastante componente, en torno al 40 o 50% de romanos antiguos). Al final todo cuadra, tirando un poco de historia de la zona donde hemos nacido.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (14 Jun 2022)

entrance33 dijo:


> Si funcionan de verdad me parece que de los resultados globales se podría sacar unas estadísticas intersantísimas sobre cómo follaban nuestros ancestros. Por ejemplo
> 
> - % de genes moros que tienen los andaluces en comparación al resto de España.
> - % de genes alemanes que tienen los cántabros.
> ...











The Genetic Legacy of Religious Diversity and Intolerance: Paternal Lineages of Christians, Jews, and Muslims in the Iberian Peninsula


Most studies of European genetic diversity have focused on large-scale variation and interpretations based on events in prehistory, but migrations and invasions in historical times could also have had profound effects on the genetic landscape. The Iberian ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





En este artículo se debaten muchos topicazos.

Te sorprenderá que el mayor porcentaje de españoles con algún gen moro o judío están en el oeste, de Galicia a Cáceres..y la explicación es política.

La expulsión de moriscos y judíos solo fue exitosa en grandes ciudades o pueblos, no en las zonas rurales de aldeas dispersas ,como las del oeste español, donde ejecutar el decreto de expulsión era mucho más difícil que en las ciudades o pueblos grandes donde incluso existían juderías.

Pero el topico pues ya sabes.

España en general se mezclo muy poco con moros y judíos, había tribunales de limpieza de sangre, y no había propaganda en Netflix o YouTube a favor del mestizaje con moronegros.


----------



## Gatito Malo (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No me acuerdo la letra exacta, primero segun una pagina me dijeron que me salia uno tipico de irlanda del norte. Luego otro tio me dijo que no, que en realidad era uno tipicazo español, pero de rama celtica. r1b nosecuantas ostias, no recuerdo bien





Rextor88 dijo:


> Vale. Entonces es el R1b. Compartimos linaje celta.
> 
> Si es de Irlanda-Escocia sería el R1b-L21; si es de España (de los celtas de aquí), el R1b-DF17. De todas formas, con el raw dna de myheritage el subgrupo exacto no se puede saber, sería especulación. Se sabe que tienes el R1b fijo, pero no se sabe si tienes un subgrupo u otro. Para saberlo, tendrías que hacer un análisis específico de haplogrupo R1b donde te analizan todos los posibles subgrupos. R1b-M343 Orientation Panel, YSEQ DNA Shop
> 
> ...



Participé en el hilo y me suena que el Perro era R1b-L21 según una pagina, aunque no era 100% fiable porque no se hasta que punto se puede obtener eso con el raw de myheritage.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Cuántos adoptados has no ya conocido, sino entrevistado, para lanzar esa aseveración? Menudo mamarracho.
> 
> Yo sí sé del caso de un adoptado que no tenía ni idea y que se enteró porque lo sabía todo el pueblo menos él.
> 
> ...



No solo conocí bastantes adoptados, sino que LEÍ muchísimo sobre el tema de los adoptados, PAYASO!
Y sí, la mayoría lo saben o al menos los sospechan. Sobre todo niños que fueron adoptados con más de un año de vida, RETRASADO!

El adoptado del que hablas seguramente lo supiera porque es IMPOSIBLE que lo sepa todo el pueblo y tú no. Otra cosa es que estuviera preparado para aceptarlo o que prefiera mirar hacia otro lado. Esto es como las deslealtades y traiciones. Las sospechas están ahí.
Y sí, SOMOS GENÉTICA. Un japonés tendrá un carácter y una personalidad JAPONESA, aunque sea educado en Argentina. Y por eso también los adoptados desean conocer a sus ascendientes, porque SOMOS GENÉTICA. Sino les daría igual conocer a sus padres biológicos.

Fantasías las tuyas con tus mamarrachadas sobre los genes africanos. Acéptate, Plaster, y déjate de gilipolleces.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Cuando te sacan sangre hay ciertos controles, el sistema dista mucho de ser perfecto, pero no se lo estás poniendo tan en bandeja a las élites para que hagan lo que les dé la gana con tus datos y hasta se permitan guardarlo, sacar conclusiones y restregarte por la cara las que les dé la gana (como quiénes sois familia).
> 
> Habéis hecho el memo.



Las élites van a hacer lo que les dé la gana con tus datos, te pongas como te pongas.
Por lo demás, en esos tests NO te piden identificación alguna, con lo cual, hasta podría decirse que son anónimos. De hecho mucha gente usa pseudónimos o solo pone su nombre pero no sus apellidos, etc.


----------



## La treky del foro (14 Jun 2022)

Madrecita De Dios. Se ta metio el zparo dentro y has cagado un hilo sin lógica al más puro estilo del antes mencionado.
abre una caja de tosta ricas, ponte enfrente de un espejo y reza lo que sepas.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (14 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> El genotipo español tiene más de fenicio que de judío; siempre con la misma tontería de achacar los posibles ancestros semitas a los judios olvidando que en la antiguedad y durante siglos los fenicios estuvieron asentados en el levante y sur de España y en mucha mayor cantidad y antes en el tiempo que los mismos judios



¿Yo cuando he dicho lo contrario?
Lo que quiero decir es que tenemos más sangre semita que sangre mora


----------



## MAESE PELMA (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan
> 
> Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo
> 
> ...



sabía que eras subnormal pero no a estos niveles.


----------



## SEÑOR_BRUTAL (14 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> A mi los tes con limón, por favor



Brutal


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Vale. Entonces es el R1b. Compartimos linaje celta.
> 
> Si es de Irlanda-Escocia sería el R1b-L21; si es de España (de los celtas de aquí), el R1b-DF17. De todas formas, con el raw dna de myheritage el subgrupo exacto no se puede saber, sería especulación. Se sabe que tienes el R1b fijo, pero no se sabe si tienes un subgrupo u otro. Para saberlo, tendrías que hacer un análisis específico de haplogrupo R1b donde te analizan todos los posibles subgrupos. R1b-M343 Orientation Panel, YSEQ DNA Shop
> 
> ...




Hay zonas del norte de la península donde se afincaron irlandeses que huían de las persecuciones religiosas que los ingleses llevaban a cabo contra los irlandeses. Y no va muy atrás. Hay apellidos que parecen españoles, pero de hecho son adaptaciones de apellidos irlandeses, como por ejemplo el Lince (que creo que viene de Lynce o Lynch) o el Dans, que viene de Dance y que parece que es como llamaban a algunos soldados de Napoleón (estos franceses) que se quedaron a vivir en España. Y les llamaban Dance porque cuando querían sacar a bailar a las chicas solo sabían decir baile en francés.


----------



## sonsol (14 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Vale. Entonces es el R1b. Compartimos linaje celta.
> 
> Si es de Irlanda-Escocia sería el R1b-L21; si es de España (de los celtas de aquí), el R1b-DF17. De todas formas, con el raw dna de myheritage el subgrupo exacto no se puede saber, sería especulación. Se sabe que tienes el R1b fijo, pero no se sabe si tienes un subgrupo u otro. Para saberlo, tendrías que hacer un análisis específico de haplogrupo R1b donde te analizan todos los posibles subgrupos. R1b-M343 Orientation Panel, YSEQ DNA Shop
> 
> ...



El R1b se transmite por línea materna o paterna?


----------



## Cicciolino (14 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan
> 
> Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo
> 
> ...



La perrvca maricona ninitonta de diseño promoviendo que le regaléis vuestra himformasión jenética a no se sabe quién.

N
O

C
V
E
L
A
.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> El R1b se transmite por línea materna o paterna?



Paterna.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Jun 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Participé en el hilo y me suena que el Perro era R1b-L21 según una pagina, aunque no era 100% fiable porque no se hasta que punto se puede obtener eso con el raw de myheritage.



No se puede. Con el raw te pueden asegurar que eres R1b en la medida de que ese haplogrupo se repite más en tu raw dna y dependerá de la persona. Si una persona tiene muchas mezclas, no sólo de Europa, tendrá en su raw dna muchos haplogrupos aparte del R1b y otras líneas... Por lo que se podría decir "por estimación" si eres uno u otro, pero sería una lotería. Como en mi caso salí con raw dna 100% europeo y luego me salió el R1b, realmente no había otros haplogrupos ahí fuera de esa línea, nada que no fuera de Europa. Luego, el subgrupo es tema aparte. Con el raw de myheritage no te sale porque se necesitan unas pruebas específicas.


----------



## Turbomax (15 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan
> 
> Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo
> 
> ...




Te salió judio?


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Vale. Entonces es el R1b. Compartimos linaje celta.
> 
> Si es de Irlanda-Escocia sería el R1b-L21; si es de España (de los celtas de aquí), el R1b-DF17. De todas formas, con el raw dna de myheritage el subgrupo exacto no se puede saber, sería especulación. Se sabe que tienes el R1b fijo, pero no se sabe si tienes un subgrupo u otro. Para saberlo, tendrías que hacer un análisis específico de haplogrupo R1b donde te analizan todos los posibles subgrupos. R1b-M343 Orientation Panel, YSEQ DNA Shop
> 
> ...



El r1b no es celta. Es de la Europa Occidental atlantica. Anterior a los indoeuropeos.


----------



## España1 (15 Jun 2022)

Pregunta;

si yo mando resultados de mi cuñado y su hijo, me dicen si son padre e hijo?
Me meten en la cárcel si lo hago sin su consentimiento?
Es que tengo dudas


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> El r1b no es celta. Es de la Europa Occidental atlantica. Anterior a los indoeuropeos.



Europa Occidental Atlántica son pueblos celtas... Tienen R1b con subgrupos como el L21 y el DF27 entre otros. No es anterior a los indoeuropeos. Los indoeuropeos tenían haplogrupos I y R. El R es una variante antigua del R1b. Después del R salen dos vertientes, la R1 y la R2. De la R1 salen otras dos: el R1b (Europeo y exponente de los pueblos celtas) y el R1a, que se encuenta más en Europa Oriental y también en Países Nórdicos. Por ejemplo, en torno al 50% de polacos y ucranianos son R1a, en torno al 25% de noruegos son R1a. Alrededor del 70% de españoles, escoceses e irlandeses somos R1b, vinculado totalmente a las migraciones y pueblos celtas.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Europa Occidental Atlántica son pueblos celtas... Tienen R1b con subgrupos como el L21 y el DF27 entre otros. No es anterior a los indoeuropeos. Los indoeuropeos tenían haplogrupos I y R. El R es una variante antigua del R1b. Después del R salen dos vertientes, la R1 y la R2. De la R1 salen otras dos: el R1b (Europeo y exponente de los pueblos celtas) y el R1a, que se encuenta más en Europa Oriental y también en Países Nórdicos. Por ejemplo, en torno al 50% de polacos y ucranianos son R1a. Alrededor del 70% de españoles, escoceses e irlandeses somos R1b.
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.



Los dolmenes los levantaron los celtas no?? Lo has debido leer en Astérix y Obélix.

Los celtas eran unos putos invasores que se impusieron a las poblaciones locales por la fuerza. A ver si los nazis mongolicos dejais vuestras chorradas nordicistas decimononicas.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Jun 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Pregunta;
> 
> si yo mando resultados de mi cuñado y su hijo, me dicen si son padre e hijo?
> Me meten en la cárcel si lo hago sin su consentimiento?
> Es que tengo dudas



Podría ser una vulneración de la ley de la protección de datos. Los datos genéticos o biométricos creo que se incluyen... De todas formas, cuando mandas una muestra no te piden datos de ningún tipo, simplemente la muestra se asocia a un número.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los dolmenes los levantaron los celtas no?? Lo has debido leer en Astérix y Obélix.



Estás mezclando cosas. Los dólmenes son mucho más antiguos. La cultura del dólmen en Europa data del neolítico y los celtas (indoeuropeos) llegaron mucho más tarde, del 4000 al 1000 ac. De hecho, los celtas propiamente dichos llegaron a Europa hacia el 1200 ac y luego llegaron a la Península hacia el 1000 ac. o el 900 ac.

Migraciones indoeuropeas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Celta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Jun 2022)

España1 dijo:


> si yo mando resultados de mi cuñado y su hijo, me dicen si son padre e hijo?



Si



España1 dijo:


> Me meten en la cárcel si lo hago sin su consentimiento?



Un poco dificil meterles 2 palos en la boca a cada uno de ellos y hurgarles durante 30 segundos cada palo sin que se enteren


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los dolmenes los levantaron los celtas no?? Lo has debido leer en Astérix y Obélix.
> 
> Los celtas eran unos putos invasores que se impusieron a las poblaciones locales por la fuerza. A ver si los nazis mongolicos dejais vuestras chorradas nordicistas decimononicas.



Las poblaciones celticas son las poblaciones originales de la europa atlantica. De hecho lo mas logico es que emigraran de españa y aquitania hacia irlanda, ya que como es obvio, primero estan poblados los continentes y de ahi se salta a las islas y no al reves

Si te sientes mal por ser blanco, quiza deberias hacerte un tratamiento antimaicolyacson y tatuarte con betun y despues irte a vivir a niger


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Las poblaciones celticas son las poblaciones originales de la europa atlantica. De hecho lo mas logico es que emigraran de españa y aquitania hacia irlanda, ya que como es obvio, primero estan poblados los continentes y de ahi se salta a las islas y no al reves
> 
> Si te sientes mal por ser blanco, quiza deberias hacerte un tratamiento antimaicolyacson y tatuarte con betun y despues irte a vivir a niger



Autóctonamente había otras poblaciones originales en la Europa atlántica. Por ejemplo, cuando llegaron a la Península estaban los íberos y en algunas zonas se mezclaron. Los celtas vinieron de fuera, el origen del R1b está a la altura del Caúcaso, de ahí lo de raza "caucásica". Sea como sea, no es descabellado pensar que desde la Península se lanzaran en barco a Irlanda, aunque realmente se cree que el groso de las migraciones fueron desde centroeuropa, una parte hacia el norte atlántico y otra hacia el sur, hacia la Península.

Aquí puedes verlo mejor:


----------



## midelburgo (15 Jun 2022)

Vosotros seguid alimentando al monstruo, que la próximas pandemias irán dirigidas a países concretos.


----------



## qbit (15 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No son muy precisos en cuanto a estimaciones étnicas.
> De todas maneras, en youtube hay muchos vídeos de gente que se los hizo y cuelga sus resultados. No pocos latinoamericanos se sorprenden al ver que apenas tienen genética íbera. Muchos son amerindios en un 80 o 90%. Pero eso ya se sabía, lo de la América mestiza es más mito que realidad salvo en algunas áreas como ciertas ciudades mexicanas, venezolanas o colombianas.



La primera generación sería 50% español. Luego en las siguientes al mezclarse con otros amerindios, resulta que en la enésima generación sólo le queda un 10%.


----------



## andresitozgz (15 Jun 2022)

¿Las empresas de este tipo que relacionan estudios científicos (sobre salud, alimentación, hábitos, posibles enfermedades...) con tu ADN que fiabilidad tienen?


----------



## Fiallo (15 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan
> 
> Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo
> 
> ...



Sobre todo los 23andme han servido para encontrar familiares perdidos e incluso resolver casos de homicidios de hace 30 años.


----------



## Fiallo (15 Jun 2022)

r/23andme


r/23andme: Talk about your genes and their possible implications! Discord: https://discord.gg/SWSHTZGKQA




www.reddit.com


----------



## Fiallo (15 Jun 2022)

Cubana:


----------



## euriborfree (15 Jun 2022)

Alguien esta armando una enorme base de datos de adn y encima le estais pagando por hacerlo

Ya se han dado casos de delincuentes cazados porque una muestra en el lugar del crimen se cotejo con esas bases de datos y dieron con una persona cercana, a partir de ahi investigando a la familia dieron con el delincuente.

No me da ninguna pena el delincuente cazado, pero hay que mirar un poco mas alla de estas noticias y darse cuenta de que esas bases de datos de adn estan a disposicion de terceros, mucho mas alla del fin para el que tu pagaste por la prueba.

Aqui teneis una lista de motivos para no usar ese tipo de servicios, y para pedir a los familiares que tampoco lo hagan porque al hacerlo indirectamente estan atacando vuestro anonimato









23 razones para no revelar tu ADN — The Internet Health Report 2019


La prueba de ADN es un negocio global en auge que internet hace posible. Millones de personas, sobre todo en Estados Unidos y Europa, han enviado muestras de su saliva a laboratorios comerciales con la esperanza de saber algo nuevo sobre su salud personal o herencia. En algunos lugares, las...




internethealthreport.org





Incluso aunque yo no le de el adn a una de estas empresas, si hay un familiar que lo haya hecho ya me tienen fichado las farmaceuticas , las aseguradoras y vete a saber quien mas y con que interes, todo en base al contrato que haya firmado ese familiar con la empresa, contrato que sin haber firmado tu te afecta a ti tambien.

Y luego hablamos de leyes de proteccion de datos...


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Las poblaciones celticas son las poblaciones originales de la europa atlantica. De hecho lo mas logico es que emigraran de españa y aquitania hacia irlanda, ya que como es obvio, primero estan poblados los continentes y de ahi se salta a las islas y no al reves
> 
> Si te sientes mal por ser blanco, quiza deberias hacerte un tratamiento antimaicolyacson y tatuarte con betun y despues irte a vivir a niger



Los vascos que no tienen nada de celtas ni indoeuropeos, tienen las frecuencias mas altas de r1b. Son poblaciones muy anteriores a la llegada de los celtas. 

Los celtas como pueblo autoctono, son leyendas nordicistas decimononicas ya desacreditadas por la ciencia.

Los pueblos europeos tienen una historia genetica muchisimo mas compleja y antigua de lo que se podria imaginar los mongolicos nordicistas que se piensan que los blancos mas puros y mejores son los alrmanes.


----------



## entrance33 (15 Jun 2022)

Efectivamente, como cualquier encuesta. La realidad absoluta no se podrá conocer a no ser que todo el mundo se haga el tes.


----------



## elepwr (15 Jun 2022)

tanta información no sirve de nada sin acción


----------



## George A (15 Jun 2022)

Con estos TES tengo la sospecha de que si lo mandas desde Abuja y dices que te llamas Motumbu Afolabi, sale algo diferente a si te vas a Saratov y lo mandas bajo el seudónimo de Dimitri Demierdosky.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Jun 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> ¿Las empresas de este tipo que relacionan estudios científicos (sobre salud, alimentación, hábitos, posibles enfermedades...) con tu ADN que fiabilidad tienen?



Claro, mira la web snpedia, hay salen los snp que se relacionan con diferentes dolencias o enfermedades. Cuando te haces el análisis de adn, al final tienes un archivo excel con todos tus snp del cromosoma Y y X, o X-X si fueras mujer. Para entendernos, tus genes y su orientación. Ejemplo: snp de la calvicie:

Baldness - SNPedia

Si tengo el Rs1385699(C) probablemente tendré algo de calvicie. Por ejemplo, yo con este método sé que mis problemas en la piel del cuero cabelludo no era ni dermatitis seborreica ni psoriasis, sino dermatitis atópica y a mi los médicos me dijeron que era dermatitis seborreica. Ahora que sé lo que es lo controlo mejor. Sirve para saber mejor lo que tienes o lo que podrías tener. Mi abuelo paterno murió por cancer de próstata y yo tengo un snp de cancer de próstata agresivo... el mismo que tuvo él, claro. Pero luego los genes aunque los tengamos, pueden quedarse desactivados o activarse, en función de la epigenética que son los factores externos, ambientales, alimentación, estrés...


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los vascos que no tienen nada de celtas ni indoeuropeos, tienen las frecuencias mas altas de r1b. Son poblaciones muy anteriores a la llegada de los celtas.
> 
> Los celtas como pueblo autoctono, son leyendas nordicistas decimononicas ya desacreditadas por la ciencia.
> 
> Los pueblos europeos tienen una historia genetica muchisimo mas compleja y antigua de lo que se podria imaginar los mongolicos nordicistas que se piensan que los blancos mas puros y mejores son los alrmanes.



Madre mía, qué barbaridades.


----------



## Hellsing (15 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ellos no saben quien soy yo puesto que yo puse nombre falso. Tambien puse nombre falso del awelo, pero a mi prima le habra salido enlazado tb el awelo



Tu prima va a empezar a sospechar que su familia es la del butanero con tanto familiar fake


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los vascos que no tienen nada de celtas ni indoeuropeos, tienen las frecuencias mas altas de r1b. Son poblaciones muy anteriores a la llegada de los celtas.



Igual deberias de dejar de ser el tipico rojo de mierda que se mete rabos etarras en la boca y dejar de creerte las soplapolleces que te contaba el alzayus


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Cubana:



muy follable, pasaría por alto ese 2,5% de africana


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (15 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> acomplejado porque le ha salido gen nigeriano a él y a algún español más, mientras él quería creer que los españoles eran de la raza de los ñórdicos, viene aquí a llorar diciendo que los tests no son fiables.



¿que posibilidad hay que vinieso un nigeriano subsahariano a inseminar blancas en la edad media (por ponerlo mas o menos pronto)
0%

de los negros que llegaron alguno acabó en las celdas de un convento de clausura encadenado "porque era raro", imaginese la preocupacion

los progres estan pallá en asuntos de herencia, la puñetera mania de ensuciarlo todo y emborronarlo para destruir la raiz de un pueblo


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La primera generación sería 50% español. Luego en las siguientes al mezclarse con otros amerindios, resulta que en la enésima generación sólo le queda un 10%.



Y en muchos casos nunca hubo mestizaje alguno. Imaginemos las zonas interiores de países como Perú, Bolivia o Colombia, donde rara vez llegan los colonizadores, escasos en número porque los medios de transporte eran los que eran y porque España en aquel momento (época del descubrimiento) contaba con una población de apenas 6 millones de habitantes-de los cuales pudieron haber viajado a América unos pocos miles en las primeras décadas de conquista-, mientras que se estima en más de 12 millones de amerindios en el continente americano. Más adelante los marinos españoles empezaron a establecerse con sus propias mujeres españolas en América, y salvo los países receptores de inmigración masiva como Méjico, Venezuela, Uruguay, Chile, ciertas zonas de Colombia y Brasil, o Argentina, en los demás, el aporte europeo fue bajo. En Guatemala, por ejemplo, o en Honduras, en ciertas islas del Caribe o Bolivia, Perú, Ecuador, ciertas áreas de México, las selvas interiores de Colombia, ... etc, no se dio ese proceso de mestizaje del que tanto se habla.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los dolmenes los levantaron los celtas no?? Lo has debido leer en Astérix y Obélix.
> 
> Los celtas eran unos putos invasores que se impusieron a las poblaciones locales por la fuerza. A ver si los nazis mongolicos dejais vuestras chorradas nordicistas decimononicas.



Pues como todos los invasores, ¿o no?


----------



## Baubens2 (15 Jun 2022)

A mi me salió un 7 de norteafricano un 4 de Nigèria y un 10 de judío


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Jun 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> A mi me salió un 7 de norteafricano un 4 de Nigèria y un 10 de judío



Que sangre más sucia. ¿Duermes bien por las noches?


----------



## Baubens2 (15 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Que sangre más sucia. ¿Duermes bien por las noches?



La diversidad mejora la especie. que tiene de malo venir de conversos?


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Jun 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> A mi me salió un 7 de norteafricano un 4 de Nigèria y un 10 de judío



Es muy difícil que salga ese porcentaje de nigeriano en España.
Por otra parte, hay tests que diferencian judíos askenazis de judíos sefardíes.


----------



## Baubens2 (15 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué tipo de judío?



Sefardi


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Jun 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Sefardi



No eres muy bueno inventando historias.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Jun 2022)

De todas las razones para no hacerse el test de ADN-de las mencionadas en el artículo que cito más abajo-, destaco las siguientes:

*"Puedes quedar con marcas emocionales.*_ Puedes descubrir cosas para las que no estabas preparado. Un supervisor de fertilidad del Reino Unido pidió a las empresas de ADN que advirtieran a los clientes de los riesgos de revelar traumáticos secretos familiares o riesgos de enfermedades._
_*Los donantes anónimos de esperma y óvulos pueden convertirse en cosa del pasado.* La probabilidad de que las donaciones anónimas queden anónimas disminuyen con cada prueba que se toma, lo que puede disuadir a donantes y __afectar negativamente a algunas familias_".


VAMOS, que no aconsejan enfrentar a la realidad de tu vida y la gente no tiene derecho a saber de dónde viene o quiénes son sus ascendientes.
Todo en orden.









23 razones para no revelar tu ADN — The Internet Health Report 2019


La prueba de ADN es un negocio global en auge que internet hace posible. Millones de personas, sobre todo en Estados Unidos y Europa, han enviado muestras de su saliva a laboratorios comerciales con la esperanza de saber algo nuevo sobre su salud personal o herencia. En algunos lugares, las...




internethealthreport.org


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Jun 2022)

A mi tambien me manda notificaciones, he conocido a algun antepasado lejano con la tonteria.


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Jun 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> La diversidad mejora la especie. que tiene de malo venir de conversos?



Como te han llenado la cabecita de mierda


----------



## andresitozgz (15 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Claro, mira la web snpedia, hay salen los snp que se relacionan con diferentes dolencias o enfermedades. Cuando te haces el análisis de adn, al final tienes un archivo excel con todos tus snp del cromosoma Y y X, o X-X si fueras mujer. Para entendernos, tus genes y su orientación. Ejemplo: snp de la calvicie:
> 
> Baldness - SNPedia
> 
> Si tengo el Rs1385699(C) probablemente tendré algo de calvicie. Por ejemplo, yo con este método sé que mis problemas en la piel del cuero cabelludo no era ni dermatitis seborreica ni psoriasis, sino dermatitis atópica y a mi los médicos me dijeron que era dermatitis seborreica. Ahora que sé lo que es lo controlo mejor. Sirve para saber mejor lo que tienes o lo que podrías tener. Mi abuelo paterno murió por cancer de próstata y yo tengo un snp de cancer de próstata agresivo... el mismo que tuvo él, claro. Pero luego los genes aunque los tengamos, pueden quedarse desactivados o activarse, en función de la epigenética que son los factores externos, ambientales, alimentación, estrés...



Que empresa te parece mas rigurosa con sus analisis de adn?


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Jun 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Que empresa te parece mas rigurosa con sus analisis de adn?



Yo me lo hice con Myheritage, me valió unos 60 euros. Puedes pillarte el kit por Amazon. Al final no tienes que dar datos, simplemente te haces un perfil en la página y registrar el número de serie que va en los tubos con las muestras. Te trae también un sobre para mandarlo directamente. Vas a correos, pagas el envío a USA (yo lo mandé ordinario sin remitente y me salió a 2 euros a lo sumo), aunque certificado no creo que sea mucho más de 5 euros, no sé. Y a esperar un mes a que suban los resultados a tu perfil en la página.

El rigor de la empresa comercial es lo de menos, porque creo que todas a las empresas estas les analizan la muestra en los mismos laboratorios de USA, así que da igual 23andme, Myheritage, u otra. Los resultados serán iguales. Lo interesante es que al final descargas el archivo y hay muchas otras páginas gratuitas o de pago para saber más, ya sea de ancestros antiguos, posible haplogrupo, coincidencias con otras personas de diferentes países, temas de salud, etc.


----------



## andresitozgz (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Yo me lo hice con Myheritage, me valió unos 60 euros. Puedes pillarte el kit por Amazon. Al final no tienes que dar datos, simplemente te haces un perfil en la página y registrar el número de serie que va en los tubos con las muestras. Te trae también un sobre para mandarlo directamente. Vas a correos, pagas el envío a USA (yo lo mandé ordinario sin remitente y me salió a 2 euros a lo sumo), aunque certificado no creo que sea mucho más de 5 euros, no sé. Y a esperar un mes a que suban los resultados a tu perfil en la página.
> 
> El rigor de la empresa comercial es lo de menos, porque creo que todas a las empresas estas les analizan la muestra en los mismos laboratorios de USA, así que da igual 23andme, Myheritage, u otra. Los resultados serán iguales. Lo interesante es que al final descargas el archivo y hay muchas otras páginas gratuitas o de pago para saber más, ya sea de ancestros antiguos, posible haplogrupo, coincidencias con otras personas de diferentes países, temas de salud, etc.



Lo ideal entonces es pillar un analisis "básico" y la información adicional tirar de las páginas gratuitas, en vez de pillar esos packs premium que hacen referencia a informe de salud, farma, etc...


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Lo ideal entonces es pillar un analisis "básico" y la información adicional tirar de las páginas gratuitas, en vez de pillar esos packs premium que hacen referencia a informe de salud, farma, etc...



Exacto.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los vascos que no tienen nada de celtas ni indoeuropeos, tienen las frecuencias mas altas de r1b. Son poblaciones muy anteriores a la llegada de los celtas.
> 
> Los celtas como pueblo autoctono, son leyendas nordicistas decimononicas ya desacreditadas por la ciencia.
> 
> Los pueblos europeos tienen una historia genetica muchisimo mas compleja y antigua de lo que se podria imaginar los mongolicos nordicistas que se piensan que los blancos mas puros y mejores son los alrmanes.



Los vascos tienen de media 25% de componente yamnaya mientras el español medio 30.

El yamnaya es una mezcla de cazador y recolector del este(EHG) y cazador y recolector del Cáucaso(CHG). El EHG es donde se originó la piel muy blanca tipo pelirrojo y a su vez eran más altos que los cazadores y recolectores occidentales(WHG). Estos EHG eran una mezcla de WHG y ANE(donde apareció el primer individuo de pelo rubio).https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_North_Eurasian
Los marroquíes tienen desde 15 a 25% genética subsahariana.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> muy follable, pasaría por alto ese 2,5% de africana



Qué opinas de esto?


Al parecer 23andme incluye lo norteafricano en el marcador ibérico debido a que las nuestras de referencia son de hace 500 años. Gedmatch sería más efectivo para rastrear el marcador norteafricano.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

En gedmatch se puede ver que el marcador norteafricano es el iberomaurusian. En el periodo islámico de la península se pue ver que el poblador medio en Iberia tenían más porcentaje de dicho marcador y que luego se reduce a su mínima expresión luego de la reconquista(en realidad fue una limpieza étnica).


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> muy follable, pasaría por alto ese 2,5% de africana



Los canarios(muchos de ellos poblaron las islas caribeñas del imperio) tienen hasta 20% norteafricano.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es muy difícil que salga ese porcentaje de nigeriano en España.
> Por otra parte, hay tests que diferencian judíos askenazis de judíos sefardíes.



Los judíos sefard+oes generalmente tienen una mezcla ibérica, norteafricana, italiana y levantina.


----------



## Pollepolle (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Cucktólico. La eugenesia si que mejora.



Callateee panchitoooo dr los cojones!!


----------



## Nunally (16 Jun 2022)

Yo me lo hice con una empresa brasileña Genera. Yo lo creo que es confiable. Yo tengo alta porcentaje de sangre norteafricana. Mis resultados fueron

12% África
65% Europa ( Itália, Portugal, y Europa Oriental )
8% indígena
12% Magrebe
3% judia


----------



## Pollepolle (16 Jun 2022)

Nunally dijo:


> Yo me lo hice con una empresa brasileña Genera. Yo lo creo que es confiable. Yo tengo alta porcentaje de sangre norteafricana. Mis resultados fueron
> 
> 12% África
> 65% Europa ( Itália, Portugal, y Europa Oriental )
> ...



Con un 12% de genetica africana debes marcar buen culo.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Qué opinas de esto?
> 
> 
> Al parecer 23andme incluye lo norteafricano en el marcador ibérico debido a que las nuestras de referencia son de hace 500 años. Gedmatch sería más efectivo para rastrear el marcador norteafricano.



Depende del sujeto. Gente del sur y de Canarias si que tienen más posibilidades de de tener genes norafricanos. Ojo, norafricanos no tiene que ver con los árabes, que venían de Arabia. Generalmente son porcentajes pequeños del 2 o 3 por ciento. Un 25% podría ser el tope. Yo soy 100% europeo pero mi familia es de Cuenca. La gente del interior y el norte no suelen tener componentes de fuera de Europa, aunque no se puede generalizar. Las compañías varían un poco lo de los marcadores o los manipulan un poco. My heritage suele meter judío Ashkenazi en la mezcla europea y no existe la genética judía askenazi, ya que eran comunidades religiosas pero eran italianos o polacos, etc. Es como si hicieran un marcador cristiano... Una chorrada. La idea es siempre subir el archivo a diferentes web para hacerse una idea más precisa.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Jun 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> A mi tambien me manda notificaciones, he conocido a algun antepasado lejano con la tonteria.



Lo ideal sería que todos nos hiciéramos nuestro árbol genético hasta por lo menos, 8 generaciones hacia atrás. Hay gente que solo conoce los nombres de sus abuelos, pero no te sabe decir los de sus bisabuelos. Eso es alucinante, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que en España los arzobispados te facilitan las partidas de bautismo de tus ascendientes sin problema alguno a un coste bastante bajo. Y en esas partidas de baustimo suelen figurar los nombres de los padres e incluso los nombres de los abuelos del bautizado.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Depende del sujeto. Gente del sur y de Canarias si que tienen más posibilidades de de tener genes norafricanos. Ojo, norafricanos no tiene que ver con los árabes, que venían de Arabia. Generalmente son porcentajes pequeños del 2 o 3 por ciento. Un 25% podría ser el tope. Yo soy 100% europeo pero mi familia es de Cuenca. La gente del interior y el norte no suelen tener componentes de fuera de Europa, aunque no se puede generalizar. Las compañías varían un poco lo de los marcadores o los manipulan un poco. My heritage suele meter judío Ashkenazi en la mezcla europea y no existe la genética judía askenazi, ya que eran comunidades religiosas pero eran italianos o polacos, etc. Es como si hicieran un marcador cristiano... Una chorrada. La idea es siempre subir el archivo a diferentes web para hacerse una idea más precisa.



Según los diversos estudios que se han realizado los ashkenazim han pasado por un cuello de botella dejando solo a 300 individuos por lo que es fácil rastrear su genética. Los sefardíes tienen mayor mezcla y dependen del país en que se encuentren.







Y la consecuencia son las múltiples enfermedades congénitas que padecen los ashkenazis.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Según los diversos estudios que se han realizado los ashkenazim han pasado por un cuello de botella dejando solo a 300 individuos por lo que es fácil rastrear su genética. Los sefardíes tienen mayor mezcla y dependen del país en que se encuentren.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091783
> 
> ...



Yo leí que era un poco timo porque genéticamente son europeos normales, pero puedo estar equivocado


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Yo leí que era un poco timo porque genéticamente son europeos normales, pero puedo estar equivocado



Eso es imposible. la mayoría de judíos tienen otro tipo de fenotipo, eso que son europeos son repetidos por los SJW pro-plastilina y los moros de mierda nasseristas. Los ashkenazi son una mezcla de levantinos y europeos.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


>








El genotipo no necesariamente es igual al fenotipo, y la línea se vuelve más borrosa con los mestizos reales que tienen una mezcla relativa cercana al 50/50. Algunos pueden parecer muy europeos, otros pueden parecer muy nativos. En general, esto tiende a variar incluso entre hermanos.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Las webs comerciales son una mierda para la etnicidad. Hace años la mejor web era DNA.LAND que era un proyecto científico de una universidad de USA con científicos de prestigio y daban las estimaciones más exactas.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> El genotipo no necesariamente es igual al fenotipo, y la línea se vuelve más borrosa con los mestizos reales que tienen una mezcla relativa cercana al 50/50. Algunos pueden parecer muy europeos, otros pueden parecer muy nativos. En general, esto tiende a variar incluso entre hermanos.









Sí, puede detectar ciertas características nativas, pero para el ojo común no es realmente obvio. Mi punto para demostrar con esa foto es que el fenotipo varía con las personas hispanoamericanas y no es estable, independientemente de la mezcla.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Eso es imposible. la mayoría de judíos tienen otro tipo de fenotipo, eso que son europeos son repetidos por los SJW pro-plastilina y los moros de mierda nasseristas. Los ashkenazi son una mezcla de levantinos y europeos.



En myheritage lo judío askenazi lo meten dentro de Europa, de hecho a mi myheritage me dio 100% europeo. Tb se ha dicho siempre que hasta un 3% puede ser ruido o error en las estimaciones, por eso cnd analizas la misma muestra en otras webs cambia un poco. Como ya dije, lo de askenazi no lo volví a ver en otras webs más serias y fiables. De todas formas, los askenazi eran genéticamente europeos que profesaban la religión judia. No tienen nada que ver con los judíos semitas o sefardíes que tienen genética de Oriente Medio.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> En myheritage lo judío askenazi lo meten dentro de Europa, de hecho a mi myheritage me dio 100% europeo. Tb se ha dicho siempre que hasta un 3% puede ser ruido o error en las estimaciones, por eso cnd analizas la misma muestra en otras webs cambia un poco. Como ya dije, lo de askenazi no lo volví a ver en otras webs más serias y fiables. De todas formas, los askenazi eran genéticamente europeos que profesaban la religión judia. No tienen nada que ver con los judíos semitas o sefardíes que tienen genética de Oriente Medio.



Myheritage utiliza muestras de referencia de hace 500 años(tiempo en el que los ashkenazi ya estaban asentados en Europa).


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Sí, puede detectar ciertas características nativas, pero para el ojo común no es realmente obvio. Mi punto para demostrar con esa foto es que el fenotipo varía con las personas hispanoamericanas y no es estable, independientemente de la mezcla.



Para mi ojo si está claro que es sudamericana. Mestiza, pero se ve que no es 100% europea.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Para mi ojo si está claro que es sudamericana. Mestiza, pero se ve que no es 100% europea.



Para hay muchas test donde las mestizas se ven claramente indígenas a diferencia de otras o entre hermanos.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Para mi ojo si está claro que es sudamericana. Mestiza, pero se ve que no es 100% europea.



Y esta choni?


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Myheritage utiliza muestras de referencia de hace 500 años(tiempo en el que los ashkenazi ya estaban asentados en Europa).



De lo que te cuenten y te vendan a la realidad hay un trecho. Yo he leído bastantes opiniones de que son un poco manipuladores. Y te aseguro que otras webs de proyectos científicos manejan mejores referencias y sin intereses en manipular. Myheritage tiene intereses porque son judíos y crearon esos marcadores. Si son de 300 individuos en origen, veo imposible que esa genética esté en casi todos los análisis que hacen. Sospechoso. Y repito, no me ha pasado solo a mi. A muchísima gente le meten un pequeño porcentaje falso de askenazi.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Para mi ojo si está claro que es sudamericana. Mestiza, pero se ve que no es 100% europea.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Para mi ojo si está claro que es sudamericana. Mestiza, pero se ve que no es 100% europea.



Aquí os dejo más especímenes :

Cubano mayoritariamente europeo.







vs
mejicano mestizos a harnizo.








Para un ojo poco entrenado el segundo sería más "europeo" que el primero.


----------



## david53 (16 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Hay zonas del norte de la península donde se afincaron irlandeses que huían de las persecuciones religiosas que los ingleses llevaban a cabo contra los irlandeses. Y no va muy atrás. Hay apellidos que parecen españoles, pero de hecho son adaptaciones de apellidos irlandeses, como por ejemplo el Lince (que creo que viene de Lynce o Lynch) o el Dans, que viene de Dance y que parece que es como llamaban a algunos soldados de Napoleón (estos franceses) que se quedaron a vivir en España. Y les llamaban Dance porque cuando querían sacar a bailar a las chicas solo sabían decir baile en francés.



En los siglos XII y XIII vinieron a los reinos castellano, aragonés y navarro muchos francos comerciantes que animados por el auge y posibilidades de negocio que había en el camino de Santiago se asentaron en sus inmediaciones (llamaban así genéricamente a cualquier extranjero no solo a los franceses que se asentará finalmente en sus reinos ya que había ingleses, escoceses, alemanes e incluso bohemios) y parece que fueron muchos pues en algunas ciudades llegarón a ser mayoría de habitantes. También muchos conservaron en sus apellidos o nombres el origen de su país. Todos ellos racialmente son mas importantes por número que los llamados Bárbaros del Norte y han dejado más rastro genético que ellos.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Myheritage utiliza muestras de referencia de hace 500 años(tiempo en el que los ashkenazi ya estaban asentados en Europa).



Repito que genéticamente eran 100% europeos, principalmente italianos y del centro y este de Europa. Meter marcadores genéticos europeos dentro de una comunidad religiosa es una chorrada. Porque esos mismos marcadores estaban en gente que no era judía ni estaba dentro de esas comunidades. No existen mutaciones de hace 500 años que permitan discriminar a unos u otros. Los de myheritage cogieron un puñado de marcadores europeos de Italia y de otras zonas de Europa y los catalogaron como judíos askenazies porque los encontraron en esa comunidad, pero esos mismos marcadores estaban en gente de la misma zona que no eran judíos de religión. Otra cosa son los judíos de raza, como son los semitas, nada que ver.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1091828



Tampoco lo veo europeo


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Tampoco lo veo europeo



Tiene una buen mandíbula, parece un yamnaya.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Todos no, muchísimos españoles somos 100% europeos.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Todos no, muchísimos españoles somos 100% europeos.



Básicamente una mezcla entre cazadores y recolectores, agricultores anatolios y pastores yamnaya.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Básicamente una mezcla entre cazadores y recolectores, agricultores anatolios y pastores yamnaya.



No se yo, yo miré y no tenía nada de yamnaya. Tengo el R1b pero me salen ancestros celtas de la antigua Aquitania y también bastante de romanos, incluso algo de etruscos. Remontando más atrás pues cazadores recolectores de Europa, como todos.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No se yo, yo miré y no tenía nada de yamnaya. Tengo el R1b pero me salen ancestros celtas de la antigua Aquitania y también bastante de romanos, incluso algo de etruscos. Remontando más atrás pues cazadores recolectores de Europa, como todos.



Los celtas son bastante yamnaya.

Los celtas nacen de los bell beaker del centro de Europa(losa ibéricos eran bastante anatolios en cuanto genética) q luego invaden las islas británicas y acaban con el 80% de la población que en ese tiempo era similar a la península ibérica neolítica.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No se yo, yo miré y no tenía nada de yamnaya. Tengo el R1b pero me salen ancestros celtas de la antigua Aquitania y también bastante de romanos, incluso algo de etruscos. Remontando más atrás pues cazadores recolectores de Europa, como todos.



Los etruscos ya tenían aporte yamnaya en ellos.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Los celtas son bastante yamnaya.
> 
> Los celtas nacen de los bell beaker del centro de Europa(losa ibéricos eran bastante anatolios en cuanto genética) q luego invaden las islas británicas y acaban con el 80% de la población que en ese tiempo era similar a la península ibérica neolítica.



De la cultura del vaso campaniforme o Bell beaker si tengo, vienen de los yamnaya?


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No se yo, yo miré y no tenía nada de yamnaya. Tengo el R1b pero me salen ancestros celtas de la antigua Aquitania y también bastante de romanos, incluso algo de etruscos. Remontando más atrás pues cazadores recolectores de Europa, como todos.




Recomiendo este artículo









What is “White?” A guide for complete novices


A beginners guide to “White,” containing all of the basics you need to know. This extensive article includes information on genetics, culture, archaeology, anthropology, and the ancient…




thuletide.wordpress.com


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> De la cultura del vaso campaniforme o Bell beaker si tengo, vienen de los yamnaya?



La cultura en realidad es ibérica solo que los individuos(ricos en componente genético yamnaya) del centro de Europa toman esa cultura y la expanden por todo Occidente. Esa es la razón que en los foros de antropología diferencian a los beaker(50% yamnaya) con los beaker ibéricos(estos eran 80% agricultores anatolios).


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No se yo, yo miré y no tenía nada de yamnaya. Tengo el R1b pero me salen ancestros celtas de la antigua Aquitania y también bastante de romanos, incluso algo de etruscos. Remontando más atrás pues cazadores recolectores de Europa, como todos.



Los vascos por ejemplo tienen menor componente yamnaya en la península pero mayor cazador y recolector occidental(igualando a los europeos del norte).


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Ah vale los yamnaya eran de la zona de Ucrania hace 5000 años. De esos si tengo, vi correspondencias de adn con restos de tumbas de esa época por esa zona y tienen R1b. Me había confundido.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

De los Iberos creo que nos queda poco.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> De los Iberos creo que nos queda poco.



Se tendría que buscar restos de íberos y someterlos al g25 para ir descomponiéndolos y saber cuanto EEF y WHG son.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Ah vale los yamnaya eran de la zona de Ucrania hace 5000 años. De esos si tengo, vi correspondencias de adn con restos de tumbas de esa época por esa zona y tienen R1b. Me había confundido.



Los yamnaya a su vez son una mezcla de cazadores y recolectores del este(estos eran más altos que los WHG y tenían otro tipo de mutación de la piel blanca que los anatolios) y cazadores y recolectores del Cáucaso.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Se tendría que buscar restos de íberos y someterlos al g25 para ir descomponiéndolos y saber cuanto EEF y WHG son.



Viendo las esculturas queda claro que venían de Oriente Medio, con esos ojos achinados, muy común en el este de la Península, sobre todo Cataluña, véase a Rufián el político


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

No, me sienta bien.


----------



## Fiallo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Viendo las esculturas queda claro que venían de Oriente Medio, con esos ojos achinados, muy común en el este de la Península, sobre todo Cataluña, véase a Rufián el político



La de verano Azul se parece a la dama de Elche.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (16 Jun 2022)

Si sabes algo de Historia las sucesivas oleadas *militares* arabes fueron justamente eso, la mezcla tampoco fue tan visible, de facto solo tienes que ver la fisonomia del norte de Africa y la peninsular, de la que sabemos distinguir perfectamente el origen de unos y otros por su aspecto (en general)
Recomendado el mito de las tres culturas de serafin Fanjul, el tan cacareado crisol tan falso como tendencioso cae por si solo


http://www.ignaciodarnaude.com/textos_diversos/Fanjul,El%20mito%20de%20las%20tres%20culturas%20en%20espanya.pdf


----------



## aron01 (16 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Como curiosidac, yo con ese awelo comparto el 24% de genetica y mi prima casi el 31%. Yo con mi prima el 12%



¿Sólo el 12% con tu prima?, ya tu sabes qué hacer.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Recomiendo este artículo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genial el artículo anti NWO. He desempolvado mis resultados en GedMatch de poblaciones antiguas:

-Neolítico: 45,66
-WHG (Cazadores Recolectores Europa Occidental): 25,80
-EHG (Cazadores Recolectores de Europa del Este o Protoindoeuropeos): 18,97
-Basal (sería por lo que he leído una raza hipotética no africana sino euroasiática, es decir, un grupo ancestral para todos los euroasiáticos): 9,03

No me sale nada de EEF (Primeros Agricultores Europeos), pero tengo la duda si "Neolithic" se refiere a EEF o no...


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Genial el artículo anti NWO. He desempolvado mis resultados en GedMatch de poblaciones antiguas:
> 
> -Neolítico: 45,66
> -WHG (Cazadores Recolectores Europa Occidental): 25,80
> ...



A ver si luego reviso mis datos. Me apetece hablar de estas mierdas con gente, echo de menos el foro aquel de los frikis que sabian cosas de todas esta mierda con mucho detalle


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Se ha dicho mucho que los europeos modernos tenemos genes neandertales:

Los primeros europeos tuvieron abuelos neandertales

Creo que son cuentos NWO para manchar el linaje de los europeos porque yo en su día en una web llamada Genotation de la Universidad de Stanford (web ahora desaparecida), me salió 0% de neandertal y tengo serias dudas de que hubiera un mestizaje entre especies tan grande hasta el punto de que aún hoy haya genes neandertales en humanos europeos modernos.








Si sabéis de alguna web actual que mida el porcentaje de neandertal, pasadme el enlace, que me gustaría probarlo en otra web para asegurar el resultado.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Te proyectas mucho, Plaster. Muchos foreros te han puesto estudios que demuestran lo contrario de lo que dices.
> Sabemos que eres negro. Deberías llevarlo con orgullo, en lugar de acomplejarte e intentar meter a todos en tu saco.
> Respeta los orígenes de los demás. Si sientes envidia es porque no valoras tus orígenes subsaharianos.



Acusas de lo que te han acusado previamente que eres y haces, como proyectar, subnormal. Eres tan subnormal que no pasas de lorito repetidor.

Por supuesto, ningún forero ha desmentido lo que yo he puesto, siendo la mayoría de aportes que han hecho fallos garrafales por su parte que un iletrado acomplejado como tú ni ha entendido ni querido entender.

Tu última frase es una perfecta proyección que se te aplica como anillo al dedo a ti y a cualquier español:

"Respeta los orígenes de los demás. Si sientes envidia es porque no valoras tus orígenes subsaharianos.".

Bueno, más que envidia, que también, complejos.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Se ha dicho mucho que los europeos modernos tenemos genes neandertales:
> 
> Los primeros europeos tuvieron abuelos neandertales
> 
> ...



Pues parece raro que te saliera 0... pero te doy la razón en que los genes neanderthales no es algo intrínseco a la raza blanca ni que la deba caracterizar. Es, eso sí, una prueba más de la nula pureza en el mundo de las etnias y de cómo ha habido mezclas masivas hasta con seres tan "peculiares" como los neanderthales.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Mis ancestros según la desaparecida web Genotation (de la Universidad de Stanford). Nada más empezar con esto me di cuenta lo simples que eran los análisis de web comerciales no científicas como Myheritage, que se despachaban con ibérico y pequeños porcentajes ridículos de otros marcadores.

Las webs científicas son más ricas en detalles: en esta me salió vasco, francés, norte de Italia, Orcadas (Influencia escocesa y nórdica), Rusia, Sardo (Cerdeña, Italia), Toscana (Italia). Nada de ibérico.







En otra web llamada DNA.LAND me salió algo bastante parecido, aunque me metieron marcadores más específicos del Norte, aparte de Orcadas, de Islandia, Noruega y Finlandia...

En todos los casos 100% europeo.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Genial el artículo anti NWO. He desempolvado mis resultados en GedMatch de poblaciones antiguas:
> 
> -Neolítico: 45,66
> -WHG (Cazadores Recolectores Europa Occidental): 25,80
> ...



Obviamente. Neolitic es lo que han identificado claramente como EEF, o en otras palabras, "ancestro de los semitas". Y luego el WHG siempre sale sobrerrepresentado respecto al EEF, por lo que parte de ese porcentaje puede pasarse al EEF (la razón es que convivieron cierto tiempo y el marcador genético de WHG deja de ser tan fiable o indicativo de genes de ese grupo).


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Se ha dicho mucho que los europeos modernos tenemos genes neandertales:
> 
> Los primeros europeos tuvieron abuelos neandertales
> 
> ...



En una de estas no recuerdo cual, salia una lista naranja cotejando lo tuyo con yacimientos arqueologicos, que salia todo con rayitas naranjas en funcion de las similitudes. A mi me salia conexion con varios yacimientos de neandertal

No es la primera vez que oigo la teoria de que precisamente el motivo por el que el blanco es mas inteligente que el negro, seria por el componente neandertal


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Mis ancestros según la desaparecida web Genotation (de la Universidad de Stanford). Nada más empezar con esto me di cuenta lo simples que eran los análisis de web comerciales no científicas como Myheritage, que se despachaban con ibérico y pequeños porcentajes ridículos de otros marcadores.
> 
> Las webs científicas son más ricas en detalles: en esta me salió vasco, francés, norte de Italia, Orcadas (Influencia escocesa y nórdica), Rusia, Sardo (Cerdeña, Italia), Toscana (Italia). Nada de ibérico.
> 
> ...



Rarísimo que no te salga nada de ibérico. ¿No serás adoptado?

Aunque habría que ver si tienen la clasificación de ibérico en esa web o tal vez para ellos vasco equivalga a ibérico (no es lo habitual, pero tampoco que a un español no le salga nada de ibérico cuando lo normal es sacar más del 40%, en algunos casos incluso del 90%).


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Obviamente. Neolitic es lo que han identificado claramente como EEF, o en otras palabras, "ancestro de los semitas". Y luego el WHG siempre sale sobrerrepresentado respecto al EEF, por lo que parte de ese porcentaje puede pasarse al EEF (la razón es que convivieron cierto tiempo y el marcador genético de WHG deja de ser tan fiable o indicativo de genes de ese grupo).



No intoxiques negro, EEF o Neolitic no tiene nada que ver con semitas.

Early European Farmers - Wikipedia

Salieron de Anatolia a los Balcanes y de ahí al resto de Europa. Nada que ver con semitas.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Rarísimo que no te salga nada de ibérico. ¿No serás adoptado?
> 
> Aunque habría que ver si tienen la clasificación de ibérico en esa web o tal vez para ellos vasco equivalga a ibérico (no es lo habitual, pero tampoco que a un español no le salga nada de ibérico cuando lo normal es sacar más del 40%, en algunos casos incluso del 90%).



En otras webs si me sale ibérico, de hecho GedMatch predijo con bastante precisión mi posición actual:

Mi familia es de Cuenca, Castilla-La Mancha.







Lo que quería decir es que hay test que lo "ibérico" te lo ponen como "vasco" o como "francés" incluso, porque genéticamente estamos muy próximos, y a lo mejor esa web no maneja marcadores más propiamente ibéricos... Por eso decimos que depende del test y los marcadores que manejen...


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

¿El mismo estudio que puse yo o en otra web?


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> En una de estas no recuerdo cual, salia una lista naranja cotejando lo tuyo con yacimientos arqueologicos, que salia todo con rayitas naranjas en funcion de las similitudes. A mi me salia conexion con varios yacimientos de neandertal
> 
> No es la primera vez que oigo la teoria de que precisamente el motivo por el que el blanco es mas inteligente que el negro, seria por el componente neandertal



Claro que no es la primera vez que oyes esa teoría, subnormal, como que la repetís cuatro idiotas nancys por los foros y os la vais escuchando unos a otros.

Si no fueras tonto entenderías de dónde sale esa teoría. De qué esquema mental.


----------



## Gatito Malo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Se ha dicho mucho que los europeos modernos tenemos genes neandertales:
> 
> Los primeros europeos tuvieron abuelos neandertales
> 
> ...





eL PERRO dijo:


> En una de estas no recuerdo cual, salia una lista naranja cotejando lo tuyo con yacimientos arqueologicos, que salia todo con rayitas naranjas en funcion de las similitudes. A mi me salia conexion con varios yacimientos de neandertal
> 
> No es la primera vez que oigo la teoria de que precisamente el motivo por el que el blanco es mas inteligente que el negro, seria por el componente neandertal




Yo siempre he hecho la misma pregunta y NUNCA NADIE ME HA SABIDO RESPONDER:


¿Si realmente estamos mezclados con neandertales por que NUNCA ha aparecido ningun humano moderno con haplogrupo paterno o materno neandertal?

Yo creo que los genes esos son simplemente genes derivados de nuestros antepasados comunes, o mutaciones por evolucion convergente (habia neandertales pelirrojos pero el gen pelirrojo sapiens no viene de los neandertales, evoluciono por separado)


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> En una de estas no recuerdo cual, salia una lista naranja cotejando lo tuyo con yacimientos arqueologicos, que salia todo con rayitas naranjas en funcion de las similitudes. A mi me salia conexion con varios yacimientos de neandertal
> 
> No es la primera vez que oigo la teoria de que precisamente el motivo por el que el blanco es mas inteligente que el negro, seria por el componente neandertal



Exacto, eso era en Gedmatch cuando hacías un test y te comparaba el ADN directamente con muestras de sujetos de yacimientos arqueológicos y tumbas antiguas o incluso de otras especies, como Neandertales y Denisovanos... Salían unas rayas naranjas en un fondo negro.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No intoxiques negro, EEF o Neolitic no tiene nada que ver con semitas.
> 
> Early European Farmers - Wikipedia
> 
> Salieron de Anatolia a los Balcanes y de ahí al resto de Europa. Nada que ver con semitas.



Salieron de Oriente Medio y dieron lugar básicamente a los mediterráneos, que guardan estrecho parecido con los semitas y que tienen un origen similar, no es ningún misterio esto.

¿O qué te crees, que los que iban al Sur de Europa no eran del mismo grupo que los que iban a Oriente Medio y al Norte de África?  

Los semitas, eso sí, recibieron un aporte africano aún mayor que el de España, que ya es decir.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Yo siempre he hecho la misma pregunta y NUNCA NADIE ME HA SABIDO RESPONDER:
> 
> 
> ¿Si realmente estamos mezclados con neandertales por que NUNCA ha aparecido ningun humano moderno con haplogrupo paterno o materno neandertal?
> ...



Sin decir que no tengas razón, resulta fácil defender que por deriva genética se ha perdido eso. Y que además, no se ha hecho un análisis masivo a la población buscándolo, de haberse hecho tal vez se habría encontrado.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Salieron de Oriente Medio y dieron lugar básicamente a los mediterráneos, que guardan estrecho parecido con los semitas y que tienen un origen similar, no es ningún misterio esto.
> 
> ¿O qué te crees, que los que iban al Sur de Europa no eran del mismo grupo que los que iban a Oriente Medio y al Norte de África?
> 
> Los semitas, eso sí, recibieron un aporte africano aún mayor que el de España, que ya es decir.



Mezclas churras con merinas. Que los primeros agricultores europeos, que como su nombre indica son "europeos", vinieran de Anatolia (Asia Menor) no les da ninguna conexión semita racial o genéticamente con el Oriente Medio actual. Además, de que el componente EEF es uno de los tres componentes de toda la raza europea, no sólo mediterránea. De todas formas, aunque el EEF esté más representado por la subraza mediterránea, nada que ver con la genética semita en ningún caso. En todas las webs te analizan perfectamente el componente semita y no tiene ninguna relación con el EEF.


----------



## Gatito Malo (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Sin decir que no tengas razón, resulta fácil defender que por deriva genética se ha perdido eso. Y que además, no se ha hecho un análisis masivo a la población buscándolo, de haberse hecho tal vez se habría encontrado.



Por deriva genetica no se tendria que haber perdido porque los haologrupos son eternos, no se mezclan ni se pierden.

Es cierto que no se ha analizado a todo el mundo pero si se han hecho ya millones de test y 0 haplogrupos neandertales.

Si salió hace año la noticia de un afroamericano que se hizo un test en 2013 y le salió un haplogrupo unico sin descubrir, llamado A00 anterior a los sapiens, aunque emparentado con ellos. Se investigó y se vio que lo tenian el 10% de los habitantes de una tribu rarisima de Camerún emparentada con los pigmeos.

Pero de haplogrupos neandertales NADA, ni 1 solo.


----------



## MagicPep (16 Jun 2022)

todavia el_puerro esta buscando a su padre?


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Sin decir que no tengas razón, resulta fácil defender que por deriva genética se ha perdido eso. Y que además, no se ha hecho un análisis masivo a la población buscándolo, de haberse hecho tal vez se habría encontrado.



Qué barbaridad.

Los haplogrupos paternos y maternos no se pierden nunca.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan
> 
> Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo
> 
> ...



Era abuelo materno, no?

xD

Hazle el test a tu padre ...


----------



## Baubens2 (16 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Los judíos sefard+oes generalmente tienen una mezcla ibérica, norteafricana, italiana y levantina.



Cómo yo


----------



## boneslayer (16 Jun 2022)

lo hice en EEUU, de 23&me y la verdad fue bastante exacto


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Mezclas churras con merinas. Que los primeros agricultores europeos, que como su nombre indica son "europeos", vinieran de Anatolia (Asia Menor) no les da ninguna conexión semita racial o genéticamente con el Oriente Medio actual. Además, de que el componente EEF es uno de los tres componentes de toda la raza europea, no sólo mediterránea. De todas formas, aunque el EEF esté más representado por la subraza mediterránea, nada que ver con la genética semita en ningún caso. En todas las webs te analizan perfectamente el componente semita y no tiene ninguna relación con el EEF.



Vamos a ver, tú no es que mezcles churras con merinas, es que estás negando el parecido que hay entre una naranja y una mandarina.

Dices todo el rato que vinieron de Anatolia, como si eso significara que por allí eran blancos  .

¿¿Cómo cojones te atreves a decir que el que los EEF vinieran de Anatolia no implica ninguna relación con el Medio Oriente actual??  

Es que intentaría explicarte la historia paso a paso, pero si ya de entradas saltas con ésas, ni lo intento hasta que te des cuenta de la chorrada que has soltado. Es como si me dijeras que un cubano mulato no guarda ninguna relación con un africano actual.

PD: Y ya sé que en las webs te sacan semita por un lado y EEF por otro lado, ¿y? Y también te sacan toscano por un lado, vasco por otro, e ibero por otro, y eso no significa que no haya una relación genética entre ellos. ¿A que sería de risa que un vasco que le saliera 100% vasco y 0% ibero, fuera por ahí diciendo a un nórdico que él no tiene nada que ver con los iberos? Vamos, a poco que sepas del tema y de genética te parecerá de risa, si no, no lo entenderás. Te crees que las categorías que hacen esas webs son categorías taxonómicas estancas como si de especies diferentes se tratara.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Por deriva genetica no se tendria que haber perdido porque los haologrupos son eternos, no se mezclan ni se pierden.
> 
> Es cierto que no se ha analizado a todo el mundo pero si se han hecho ya millones de test y 0 haplogrupos neandertales.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que no tienes ni puta idea de la cuestión. ¿Según tú un gen se puede perder por deriva genética o tampoco porque es eterno?


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Qué barbaridad.
> 
> Los haplogrupos paternos y maternos no se pierden nunca.



Otro que no tiene ni puta idea y se dedica a pontificar con lo primero que se le pasa por la cabeza. De vergüenza. Te hago la misma pregunta que al otro: ¿y un gen sí se pierde, o tampoco?


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tú no es que mezcles churras con merinas, es que estás negando el parecido que hay entre una naranja y una mandarina.
> 
> Dices todo el rato que vinieron de Anatolia, como si eso significara que por allí eran blancos  .
> 
> ...



Evidentemente no eran blancos porque "blanco" se refiere al humano europeo moderno, que tiene 3 componentes: EEF, WHG y PIE. 

What is “White?” A guide for complete novices

Los sardos tienen 90% de EEF, que vendrían a ser los más puramente mediterráneos, es decir, descendientes de esos agricultores de Anatolia. Te parecen semitas?

Europea sarda mediterránea con un más que probable 90% de EFF







Semita de Oriente Medio hacia el siglo I.


----------



## Gatito Malo (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Otro que no tiene ni puta idea y se dedica a pontificar con lo primero que se le pasa por la cabeza. De vergüenza. Te hago la misma pregunta que al otro: ¿y un gen sí se pierde, o tampoco?





ueee3 dijo:


> Vamos, que no tienes ni puta idea de la cuestión. ¿Según tú un gen se puede perder por deriva genética o tampoco porque es eterno?



Felipe VI puede no tener 1 gen que Juan Carlos I si tenga, pero, si no han habido cuernos, tendrá exactamente el mismo haplogrupo que Hugo Capeto, que vivió hace mas de 1000 años.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Puedo estar de acuerdo más o menos con todo lo que dices menos con lo primero que no lo veo claro. Si aportas más información se agradecerá.

Traigo un enlace sobre el tema:








X neandertal, Y sapiens: la hibridación de dos especies humanas


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




www.nationalgeographic.com.es


----------



## Gatito Malo (16 Jun 2022)

Se ha demostrado que hubo mezcla porque se han encontrado fosiles de mestizos, pero que haya habido mezcla no prueba que los humanos modernos desciendan de neandertales, simplemente esos mestizos pudieron haberse extinguido.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Otro que no tiene ni puta idea y se dedica a pontificar con lo primero que se le pasa por la cabeza. De vergüenza. Te hago la misma pregunta que al otro: ¿y un gen sí se pierde, o tampoco?



Los haplogrupos marcan linajes y aunque fueron mutando dentro de la línea, nunca se pierden y se heredan de padres a hijos. Las mujeres también pasan a las hijas sus haplogrupos de linaje materno. Permiten identificar un linaje hasta el principio. El R1b tiene mutaciones o subgrupos como el R1b-L21 o el R1b-DF27, pero sigue siendo R1b, por lo que no cambian en el sentido base que identifica a ese linaje. El padre trasmitirá siempre su mismo haplogrupo. Si tiene el R1b-L21 trasmitirá a su hijo el R1b-L21.

El que no tiene ni puta idea y está haciendo el ridículo eres tú.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Felipe VI puede no tener 1 gen que Juan Carlos I si tenga, pero, si no han habido cuernos, tendrá exactamente el mismo haplogrupo que Hugo Capeto, que vivió hace mas de 1000 años.



Y a lo mejor mañana llueve, pero no has respondido a mi pregunta. Acepto tu rendición a ese respecto. 

Cambiando pues de tema, está el que lo que acabas de decir también es falso, estás metiendo tú solo la pata más y más... ¿De qué haplogrupo hablas en ese ejemplo que has puesto? Defínelo si te atreves.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y a lo mejor mañana llueve, pero no has respondido a mi pregunta. Acepto tu rendición a ese respecto.
> 
> Cambiando pues de tema, está el que lo que acabas de decir también es falso, estás metiendo tú solo la pata más y más... ¿De qué haplogrupo hablas en ese ejemplo que has puesto? Defínelo si te atreves.



Te ha respondido.

Los TES de GENETICA FUNCIONAN


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los haplogrupos marcan linajes y aunque fueron mutando dentro de la línea, nunca se pierden y se heredan de padres a hijos. Las mujeres también pasan a las hijas sus haplogrupos de linaje materno. Permiten identificar un linaje hasta el principio. El R1b tiene mutaciones o subgrupos como el R1b-L21 o el R1b-DF27, pero sigue siendo R1b, por lo que no cambian en el sentido base que identifica a ese linaje. El padre trasmitirá siempre su mismo haplogrupo. Si tiene el R1b-L21 trasmitirá a su hijo el R1b-L21.
> 
> El que no tiene ni puta idea y está haciendo el ridículo eres tú.



El que está haciendo el ridículo a marchas forzadas eres tú. Sueltas cosas que ya sabemos pero que denotan tus carencias. No te has atrevido a contestarme:
te hago la misma pregunta que al otro: ¿y un gen sí se pierde, o tampoco?

Te recuerdo que habéis defendido que un haplogrupo es eterno y no se perdía nunca. Y lo decíais (lo dijo él y tú lo secundaste) como prueba de que lo de los neanderthales debía ser mentira por no haber en la actualidad individuos con haplogrupo neanderthal.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

@ueee3 

Enésimo ridículo del negro del foro en un hilo sobre genética

Los españoles son semitas... gñeeeeeeee


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Evidentemente no eran blancos porque "blanco" se refiere al humano europeo moderno, que tiene 3 componentes: EEF, WHG y PIE.



LOL, increíble lo ciego que estás. Blanco es un término no científico, utilizado frecuentemente por racistas, a menudo nordicistas, que ahora, tras el descubrimiento de esas tres componentes, que dan al traste con el concepto de blanco puro, lo rehacen a su antojo. Así pues algunos dicen que un blanco debe tener esas tres componentes. Exactamente lo mismo que hace @El_Perro diciendo que una característica del blanco es tener genes de neanderthal, y ahí viste la paja en el ojo ajeno, pero no eres capaz de ver la viga en el propio.

Lo que dices viene a ser lo mismo que si yo creo la raza de los cubanos, y considero dentro de esa raza a cualquier individuo que tenga una componente española y una africana. Absurdo.



Rextor88 dijo:


> What is “White?” A guide for complete novices
> 
> Los sardos tienen 90% de EEF, que vendrían a ser los más puramente mediterráneos, es decir, descendientes de esos agricultores de Anatolia. Te parecen semitas?
> 
> ...



De fotitos haciendo cherry-picking está internet llena. Y no sabes su porcentaje de EEF, que en su zona sea alto no significa que en ella también. Para colmo la foto del semita que pones es una mera representación gráfica (de Mayor Oreja, por cierto). Yo no voy a hacer cherry picking, te pongo un asturiano, representante claro de EEF y de ibero, RECIÉN VISTO PORQUE SE HA PUBLICADO HACE UN RATO EN EL FORO:



Eso es EEF. Eso es ibero. Eso es español. Y eso, es evidentemente muy similar a lo semita.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, ¿esta tía es semita o no es semita?







¿Y ésta?







¿Y ésta?







¿Cuál es española y cuál no?


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> El que está haciendo el ridículo a marchas forzadas eres tú. Sueltas cosas que ya sabemos pero que denotan tus carencias. No te has atrevido a contestarme:
> te hago la misma pregunta que al otro: ¿y un gen sí se pierde, o tampoco?
> 
> Te recuerdo que habéis defendido que un haplogrupo es eterno y no se perdía nunca. Y lo decíais (lo dijo él y tú lo secundaste) como prueba de que lo de los neanderthales debía ser mentira por no haber en la actualidad individuos con haplogrupo neanderthal.



Te voy a responder, a ver si tu mente de hormiga negra analfabeta lo entiende...

El ADN se hereda aleatoriamente. Es decir, nuestros padres y madres nos pasan parte de sus genes de forma aleatoria, no todos, cada uno pasa unos u otros hasta completar tu ser.

Aquí te lo explican:

AncestrySupport

_La herencia del ADN es aleatoria. Como máximo, solamente se puede heredar la mitad del ADN de alguien. Más allá de los padres, la cantidad de ADN que heredas de tus antepasados no es necesariamente el 25 % de cada abuelo, ni el 12.5 % de cada bisabuelo y así por lo consiguiente. Tu ADN podría reflejar más el ADN de las regiones cercanas a la tierra natal de tus antepasados que el ADN de los países donde residieron._

Hasta aquí vamos bien, ¿no?

Bien, el haplogrupo es otra cosa distinta, se hereda el mismo. Si tienes haplogrupo R1b, tu padre tenía R1b y si nos remontamos hasta atrás, 4000 años, habría un individuo que tenía el mismo R1b y fundó ese linaje. De esta forma, se puede rastrear todos estos linajes hasta el principio y se pueden estudiar las migraciones... Con las mujeres pasa lo mismo, pero ellas pasan su haplogrupo materno sólo a sus hijas, no a sus hijos. Las mujeres en la historia han estado siempre más ligadas a un lugar (se han movido menos). En España la genética matriarcal es muy antigua y asentada aquí, es autóctona propiamente del lugar, esto es Europa (en toda Europa hay un ADN matriarcal similar y asentado desde el origen o la salida de Africa, diferente al de otros lugares..) Aquí lo ves en verde.







En cambio los varones se movían mucho, conquistaban territorios, procreaban con las mujeres del lugar (tras acabar con los hombres) y por eso el haplogrupo paterno se sigue por migraciones. Por ejemplo, en lo que ahora es España estaban los íberos que eran neolíticos y no tenían haplogrupo R1b que es celta, e indoeuropeo. Sabrás que cuando llegaron los celtas acabaron con los íberos de forma que en España el haplogrupo predominante es el R1b hacia el 70% o más, como en Irlanda y Escocia, que además es el propiamente Europeo, que predomina en toda Europa en los varones y por lo tanto se hereda igual que hace 4000 años.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> @ueee3
> 
> Enésimo ridículo del negro del foro en un hilo sobre genética
> 
> Los españoles son semitas... gñeeeeeeee



Ridículo el que tú haces, niñato. Cuando tratas de poner datos tendenciosamente y la vas cagando, y no digamos cuando pones mierdas como ésa, con la que te has terminado de retratar.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> LOL, increíble lo ciego que estás. Blanco es un término no científico, utilizado frecuentemente por racistas, a menudo nordicistas, que ahora, tras el descubrimiento de esas tres componentes, que dan al traste con el concepto de blanco puro, lo rehacen a su antojo. Así pues algunos dicen que un blanco debe tener esas tres componentes. Exactamente lo mismo que hace @El_Perro diciendo que una característica del blanco es tener genes de neanderthal, y ahí viste la paja en el ojo ajeno, pero no eres capaz de ver la viga en el propio.
> 
> Lo que dices viene a ser lo mismo que si yo creo la raza de los cubanos, y considero dentro de esa raza a cualquier individuo que tenga una componente española y una africana. Absurdo.
> 
> ...



EEF no tiene nada que ver con semita, analfabeto.

Early European Farmers - Wikipedia

Y por mucho que lo repitas, no vas a engañar ni convencer a nadie.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿esta tía es semita o no es semita?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ninguna de esas es española o europea.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Te voy a responder, a ver si tu mente de hormiga negra analfabeta lo entiende...
> 
> El ADN se hereda aleatoriamente. Es decir, nuestros padres y madres nos pasan parte de sus genes de forma aleatoria, no todos, cada uno pasa unos u otros hasta completar tu ser.
> 
> ...



Subnormal, además de subnormal eres autista, porque sigues erre que erre soltando monólogos que nadie te ha pedido en vez de responder a mis sencillas preguntas o a mis breves mensajes. A un mensaje bastante breve por mi parte respondes con un tocho que parece un copy paste de wikipedia para tapar tus carencias.

Claro, entiendo por qué lo haces: sabes que la estás cagando y puedes meter la pata aún más, así que en vez de responderme a algo concreto prefieres repetir como un lorito algún discurso que puedas hasta copiar y pegar de la wikipedia. Algo con lo que no aportas nada, pero lo sueltas, y si cuela cuela. Así no sales de tu zona de confort y no se nota que eres un puto ignorante que sólo repite algunos retazos.

En fin, visto ese tipo de mensaje, como le he dicho al otro, has quedado retratado. Acepto tu rendición.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> EEF no tiene nada que ver con semita, analfabeto.
> 
> Early European Farmers - Wikipedia
> 
> Y por mucho que lo repitas, no vas a engañar ni convencer a nadie.



No respondes A NADA de lo que he puesto, sólo repites lo que dijiste, te ha faltado añadir el "gñe" al lado de "EEF no tiene nada que ver con semita". ¿Eres subnormal, autista, o hijo de puta que pretende ensuciar el foro para tapar la verdad? Empieza a parecer ya esto último...


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Ninguna de esas es española o europea.



Lo mismo da eso, la cuestión, que salta a la vista, es: ¿te parecen fundamentalmente distintas a lo que se ve por la calle? ¿O más bien entre españolas y ellas hay más parecido que entre noruegas y españolas?


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Subnormal, además de subnormal eres autista, porque sigues erre que erre soltando monólogos que nadie te ha pedido en vez de responder a mis sencillas preguntas o a mis breves mensajes. A un mensaje bastante breve por mi parte respondes con un tocho que parece un copy paste de wikipedia para tapar tus carencias.
> 
> Claro, entiendo por qué lo haces: sabes que la estás cagando y puedes meter la pata aún más, así que en vez de responderme a algo concreto prefieres repetir como un lorito algún discurso que puedas hasta copiar y pegar de la wikipedia. Algo con lo que no aportas nada, pero lo sueltas, y si cuela cuela. Así no sales de tu zona de confort y no se nota que eres un puto ignorante que sólo repite algunos retazos.
> 
> En fin, visto ese tipo de mensaje, como le he dicho al otro, has quedado retratado. Acepto tu rendición.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No respondes A NADA de lo que he puesto, sólo repites lo que dijiste, te ha faltado añadir el "gñe" al lado de "EEF no tiene nada que ver con semita". ¿Eres subnormal, autista, o hijo de puta que pretende ensuciar el foro para tapar la verdad? Empieza a parecer ya esto último...



Yo ya te lo he explicado todo bien. Explica tú por qué EEF es semita, según tú.

Que los EEF pasaran a Europa desde Anatolia no les convierte en semitas porque no tenían componente semita y tampoco puedes compararlo. El origen de la genética semita data del 4000 a.C en Oriente Medio y los primeros agricultores europeos o EEF llegaron a Europa hacia el 8000 a.C... Mucho antes de que surgiera la raza semita ennegrecida de la que hablas. Realmente "semita" tiene más que ver con una lengua que con una raza en sí, porque los semitas son medio árabes, medio negros, etc. Los EEF nunca hablaron lenguas semitas.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Si no me das una clara explicación de por qué el componente europeo EEF es semita vas a quedar en la mierda, como lo que eres. Porque llevas años con esa mierda de que el EEF, los primeros agricultores europeos, los mediterráneos, los españoles, etc., son semitas y no tiene nada que ver. Ni tenían componente racial semita ni usaban lengua semita.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> En cambio los varones se movían mucho, conquistaban territorios, procreaban con las mujeres del lugar (tras acabar con los hombres) y por eso el haplogrupo paterno se sigue por migraciones. Por ejemplo, en lo que ahora es España estaban los íberos que eran neolíticos y no tenían haplogrupo R1b que es celta, e indoeuropeo. Sabrás que cuando llegaron los celtas acabaron con los íberos de forma que en España el haplogrupo predominante es el R1b hacia el 70% o más, como en Irlanda y Escocia, que además es el propiamente Europeo, que predomina en toda Europa en los varones y por lo tanto se hereda igual que hace 4000 años.



No había leído tu mensaje por ser un tocho absurdo que no viene a cuento y que pensaba que diría cuatro verdades que ya todos sabemos. Pero ahora, de pasada he leído eso y he flipado, te pareces a @Gatito Malo. Cuántas cosas mal, y otras, dadas por ciertas cuando no se saben con certeza o son difusas (como lo de llamar a los de R1b indoeuropeos... que los R1b en Europa tuvieran lenguas indoeuropeas no implica necesariamente que el origen de R1b lo fuera, o fuera "blanco").

O sea, que a ti te da igual si los iberos eran blancos o no porque según tú fueron exterminados de España, ¿no? Mira así no te toca defender la gansada que defendía otro como tú que afirmaba que los iberos eran indoeuropeos.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Yo ya te lo he explicado todo bien. Explica tú por qué EEF es semita, según tú.
> 
> Que los EEF pasaran a Europa desde Anatolia no les convierte en semitas porque no tenían componente semita y tampoco puedes compararlo. El origen de la genética semita data del 4000 a.C en Oriente Medio y los primeros agricultores europeos o EEF llegaron a Europa hacia el 8000 a.C... Mucho antes de que surgiera la raza semita ennegrecida de la que hablas. Realmente "semita" tiene más que ver con una lengua que con una raza en sí, porque los semitas son medio árabes, medio negros, etc. Los EEF nunca hablaron lenguas semitas.



No he dicho que sea semita, sino que está emparentado con los semitas. 

Define semita. Y no digas "ej que es un lenguaje" porque entonces aplícate el cuento con "indoeuropeo", que también es sólo un lenguaje, pero como te viene mejor para tus complejitos nancys tiendes a equipararlo a blanco (tú y algún otro nancy).

Por cierto, sobre lo que dices de que los EEF nunca hablaron lenguas semitas... hay quien disiente. Mismamente, mira el vasco.


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Si no me das una clara explicación de por qué el componente europeo EEF es semita vas a quedar en la mierda, como lo que eres. Porque llevas años con esa mierda de que el EEF, los primeros agricultores europeos, los mediterráneos, los españoles, etc., son semitas y no tiene nada que ver. Ni tenían componente racial semita ni usaban lengua semita.



Aparte de que no he dicho que EEF sea semita, sino que hay evidente parentesco, define semita y deja de lloriquear. Según tu visión nancy, en Anatolia y alrededores vivían blancos blanquísimos, que después mágicamente fueron reemplazados por semitas venidos de Venus o de Marte, lo mismo me da. Ajá.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No había leído tu mensaje por ser un tocho absurdo que no viene a cuento y que pensaba que diría cuatro verdades que ya todos sabemos. Pero ahora, de pasada he leído eso y he flipado, te pareces a @Gatito Malo. Cuántas cosas mal, y otras, dadas por ciertas cuando no se saben con certeza o son difusas (como lo de llamar a los de R1b indoeuropeos... que los R1b en Europa tuvieran lenguas indoeuropeas no implica necesariamente que el origen de R1b lo fuera, o fuera "blanco").
> 
> O sea, que a ti te da igual si los iberos eran blancos o no porque según tú fueron exterminados de España, ¿no? Mira así no te toca defender la gansada que defendía otro como tú que afirmaba que los iberos eran indoeuropeos.



Ibero no es lo mismo que "ibérico". Hoy en día se identifica como "ibéricos" en los análisis de ADN a los descendientes de celtas. La genética íbera desapareció practicamente. Después de que los celtas llegaran y "arrasaran" a los iberos, de ahí las altas frecuentas del R1b en España, llegaron los romanos, los cuales también tenían R1b (italo-celtas) y se mezclaron bastante, de hecho yo tengo bastante componente de romanos antiguos, en torno a un 40%, el resto celta tanto de la Península como de Escocia y algo pequeño de nórdico. En la zona donde nací y vive mi familia, que es Cuenca, están al lado las ruinas de Segóbrica... Cuando llegaron los romanos arrasaron a la tribu celta de los Olcades y metieron a muchos celtas a las minas de esclavos. Roma mandó a romanos de Italia para poblar Segóbrica y se mezclaron claramente con las muchachas celtas locales, que las tendrían de esclavas o tomarían algunas como esposas. Sea como sea, los análisis no mienten como dice el OP y reflejan claramente la historia y la genética de un lugar... Yo mandé mi muestra sin remitente ni nada y no tenían ni puta idea de donde era, además que la mandé desde Madrid, no desde el pueblo de Cuenca.

R1b es claramente el haplogrupo blanco europeo por excelencia, te guste o no. Que pueden existir gentes de otras razas con ese haplogrupo, incluso un negro, puede ser, lo que significa que un europeo R1b preñó a una negra. Fin de la historia... Pero el haplogrupo sigue siendo propio de Europa.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (16 Jun 2022)

Un analisis parcial, comercial y para parque tematico a gusto del consumidor no tiene rigor alguno, y puede ser perfectamente manipulable

Vamos que llevamos dos años que nos estan dando pero bien y aun creemos en los duendes

No digo que sea una curiosidad pero que se estan regalando datos geneticos con no se que proposito a empresas privadas internacionales es un hecho, y encima pagando


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Era abuelo materno, no?



Si por?


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No he dicho que sea semita, sino que está emparentado con los semitas.
> 
> Define semita. Y no digas "ej que es un lenguaje" porque entonces aplícate el cuento con "indoeuropeo", que también es sólo un lenguaje, pero como te viene mejor para tus complejitos nancys tiendes a equipararlo a blanco (tú y algún otro nancy).
> 
> Por cierto, sobre lo que dices de que los EEF nunca hablaron lenguas semitas... hay quien disiente. Mismamente, mira el vasco.



Cómo vas reculando jajajaja

Vale, dime por qué o en qué está emparentado con los semitas.

jajajaj el euskera no tiene nada que ver con las lenguas semitas. Yo le veo como una reminiscencia del ibero antiguo, que no era indoeuropeo y de hecho los estudios me lo confirman.

*Parentesco del euskera[editar]*

Extensión del euskera arcaico hacia el siglo I d. C., según Luis Núñez Astrain.
Aunque hay muchas hipótesis sobre el origen y parentescos del euskera,51 todas ellas carecen de fundamentos sólidos. La única probada es la que lo relaciona con el antiguo aquitano, euskera arcaico o vasquitano del cual sólo se conservan unas 400 breves inscripciones fúnebres dispersas por la actual Aquitania, Aragón, norte de Soria, La Rioja, Navarra y el País Vasco.52 Es por ello que el único parentesco que se considera demostrado es el del euskera con el antiguo idioma aquitano, ya desde los trabajos de Luchaire en 1877,53 ampliados posteriormente por Mitxelena54 y Gorrochategui.52 De hecho, los especialistas en historia del euskera consideran que el aquitano es simplemente vasco antiguo.55

Tres son las teorías historiográficas principales sobre el parentesco:


*Vasco-iberismo*: durante la mayor parte del siglo XX, desde las llamadas teorías vasco-iberistas se defendió la consideración del euskera como un idioma emparentado con las lenguas íberas prerromanas de la península ibérica (de las que únicamente se conservan textos breves en inscripciones en planchas de bronce y en monedas).
El más conocido defensor de esta teoría fue el padre de la lingüística moderna, Wilhelm von Humboldt, que afirmaba que el idioma íbero era de hecho el antecesor del euskera; tesis que defendería también Miguel de Unamuno. Dentro del vasco-iberismo algunos investigadores propugnaron la relación filológica entre estas lenguas, mientras que para otros la relación entre las lenguas íbericas y el vascuence se limitaría a ser de sprachbund. Una tercera opinión defendería que ambas lenguas pertenecían a un mismo grupo lingüístico, pero que el íbero no sería el antepasado del euskera.56

*Lenguas caucásicas*: en las décadas finales del siglo XX, tomó cuerpo la hipótesis de que el euskera era el único superviviente de una familia, quizá más extendida, de lenguas de Europa que fue barrida con la llegada de los invasores indoeuropeos a partir del siglo XIII a.C. y cuyo parentesco sería caucásico. Las semejanzas —aunque limitadas— encontradas entre el euskera y la lengua georgiana vendrían a apuntalar esa teoría. De hecho, la idea llegó incluso a recibir respaldo político, con detalles como el hermanamiento entre la capital vizcaína, Bilbao, y la georgiana, Tiflis. (Georgiano: zara, gw, ezer; euskera: zara, gu, eder; castellano: cesto, nosotros, hermoso).
*Bereber*: en el marco del incremento de estudios relativos al origen y parentesco del euskera producido en el siglo XX, en las últimas décadas logró notoriedad la teoría que hace emparentar al euskera con las lenguas bereberes del noroeste de África sobre la base de las conclusiones aplicadas por el método léxico-estadístico buscando semejanzas entre palabras vascas y bereberes, que demostraban el parecido entre el léxico bereber y el euskérico, pese a presentar claras diferencias ambas lenguas en otros aspectos como sintaxis y gramática.57
*Teoría del sustrato vascónico*: es una hipótesis propuesta por el lingüista alemán Theo Vennemann, según la cual muchos idiomas de Europa occidental contienen restos de una antigua familia lingüística de la cual el euskera sería la única sobreviviente.5859 A diferencia de las que considera lenguas neolíticas atlántico-semíticas, estas serían anteriores a la migración neolítica y sería la única superviviente lengua paleolítica en Europa.
*Relaciones con el paleosardo*: algunos lingüistas, a partir de los años cuarenta del siglo XX, encontraron similitudes entre las raíces en euskera y el sustrato del paleosardo, la lengua hablada en Cerdeña antes de los romanos. A pesar de la inexistencia de documentos en esta lengua, algunas palabras de etimología prelatina siguen existiendo en el sardo actual. El lingüista italiano Vittorio Bertoldi fue el primero en descubrir que la palabra 'acebo' es prácticamente igual en los dos idiomas: golostri/kolostri (Eus.) / golostru/kolostru (Srd.).60 Bertoldi escribió sobre la posible hermandad en un ensayo publicado en una revista española de su época.61 También el famoso estudioso de la lengua sarda Max Leopold Wagner, destacó algunas semejanzas, especialmente en relación a nueve sustantivos.62 En los años diez del siglo XXI el filólogo catalán Eduardo Blasco Ferrer profundizó las relaciones entre las raíces del euskera y el sustrato paleosardo presente en los topónimos de Cerdeña, sobre todo aquellos de la parte central de la isla, donde la lengua es más conservativa.63 En 2017, el filólogo vasco Juan Martin Elexpuru publica un ensayo donde profundiza las cuestiones subrayadas por Blasco Ferrer.60
Al margen de los estudios puramente lingüísticos, desde la antropología y la historiografía se ha intentado dar respuestas al origen del euskera a partir de los datos obtenidos en la investigación del origen de los vascos, siendo también tres las propuestas más conocidas en este aspecto:


*Tubalismo*: históricamente, una de las primeras hipótesis míticas del origen del euskera es el tubalismo y relacionada con el vasco-iberismo de Wilhelm von Humboldt y el vasco-cantabrismo de Manuel de Larramendi. La teoría entronca con la creencia de que todas las lenguas proceden de Babel y su famosa torre. El vasco sería el idioma original, anterior a la confusión de las lenguas. Algunos apologistas del euskera en el siglo XVIII y principios del XIX llegaron a decir que una lengua tan perfecta solo podría haber sido inspirada por el mismísimo ingenio de Dios. Entre aquellos autores, destacan Astarloa y Larramendi. Curiosamente, el río Araxes baña el monte Aralar, donde se encuentra la mayor concentración de dólmenes del Pirineo (hay censados más de 400) y fue en el monte Ararat, donde Noé posó su arca, donde se encuentra el río también llamado Araxes, lo que ha dado lugar a no pocas interpretaciones sobre el origen del idioma.64
*Lenguas preindoeuropeas*: existen diversidad de hipótesis que emparentan el euskera con otras muchas lenguas europeas y el hallazgo de toponimia vasca en diversas zonas europeas65 incluso provocó la hipótesis de que su extensión fuera a nivel europeo. El alemán Karl Bouda66 emparentó el euskera con diversos idiomas hablados en Siberia (chukchi) y el argentino Gandía reflejó que «el pueblo vasco es el pueblo más viejo de Europa. Su lengua es la que se hablaba desde el Cáucaso al Atlántico y desde el norte de África al norte de Europa en los períodos Paleolítico y Neolítico. Los arios o indoeuropeos, los etruscos, los íberos y otros pueblos de la antigüedad son posteriores a los vascos.»
*Europeo antiguo*: los estudios efectuados por Theo Vennemann67 (catedrático de Lingüística Teórica en la Universidad Ludwig-Maximilian de Múnich) en torno al origen de los topónimos europeos apuntan a que la lengua vasca actual está relacionada con la de los habitantes prehistóricos de Europa, antes de la llegada de los pueblos indoeuropeos. Estos estudios vienen a respaldar las tesis que ya a principios del siglo XIX exponía Juan Antonio Moguel en referencia a una lengua común o familias de lenguas con un tronco común, que eran las que se hablaban en toda la península ibérica y en parte de Europa y que estaban emparentadas con el euskera. Pero los estudios de Venneman han sido muy criticados por los vascólogos y no son aceptados por muchos de los especialistas en lingüística.68 La revista _Scientific American_ publicó en 2002 un reportaje realizado por Theo Vennemann y Peter Foster, en el que expresaban que el protoeuskera sería la lengua de los primeros pobladores europeos.6970


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Aparte de que no he dicho que EEF sea semita, sino que hay evidente parentesco, define semita y deja de lloriquear. Según tu visión nancy, en Anatolia y alrededores vivían blancos blanquísimos, que después mágicamente fueron reemplazados por semitas venidos de Venus o de Marte, lo mismo me da. Ajá.



Veo que no respondes y lanzas balones fuera, cuando yo sí que te he explicado y dado buenas razones que apoyan mi punto de vista.

Acepto tu rendición.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> LOL, increíble lo ciego que estás. Blanco es un término no científico, utilizado frecuentemente por racistas, a menudo nordicistas, que ahora, tras el descubrimiento de esas tres componentes, que dan al traste con el concepto de blanco puro, lo rehacen a su antojo. Así pues algunos dicen que un blanco debe tener esas tres componentes. Exactamente lo mismo que hace @El_Perro diciendo que una característica del blanco es tener genes de neanderthal, y ahí viste la paja en el ojo ajeno, pero no eres capaz de ver la viga en el propio.
> 
> Lo que dices viene a ser lo mismo que si yo creo la raza de los cubanos, y considero dentro de esa raza a cualquier individuo que tenga una componente española y una africana. Absurdo.
> 
> ...



Yo soy 100% europeo y español de pura cepa, de Cuenca, Castilla-La Mancha, descendiente de celtas prerromanos y de romanos y no me parezco al del vídeo ni de lejos. Ahí no veo fenotipo 100% europeo, hay influencia norafricana como poco, no te lo discuto. Mismamente el youtuber Jordi Wild tiene ojos claros y en su test de ADN le salió norafricano y árabe...

Hay españoles que tienen mezclas pero muchos otros son 100% europeos como yo, tu problema es que generalizas. Si sales a la calle no vas a ver un fenotipo español porque no existe, hay mezclas de diferentes lugares de Europa y algunos tienen, no lo discuto, pequeños porcentajes de fuera de Europa. Pero ocurre lo mismo si te vas a otros lugares de Europa, hay mucha variedad. Las migraciones y el comercio fue una constante en toda la historia, tanto antigua, como más reciente, por lo que te puedes ir al centro y norte de Europa y ver características de fenotipos de no europeos, como narices aguileñas y otras características.


----------



## Gatito Malo (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Veo que no respondes y lanzas balones fuera, cuando yo sí que te he explicado y dado buenas razones que apoyan mi punto de vista.
> 
> Acepto tu rendición.



No se porque pierdes el tiempo...

Yo le he dicho lo que tenia que decir y he dejado de responder.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Acusas de lo que te han acusado previamente que eres y haces, como proyectar, subnormal. Eres tan subnormal que no pasas de lorito repetidor.
> 
> Por supuesto, ningún forero ha desmentido lo que yo he puesto, siendo la mayoría de aportes que han hecho fallos garrafales por su parte que un iletrado acomplejado como tú ni ha entendido ni querido entender.
> 
> ...




NO ERES MÁS TARADO Y RETRASADO PORQUE ES IMPOSIBLE!

Eres tan rematadamente engreído que crees que solo tú tienes razón. El resto del foro se equivoca, ..., jajajaja,
El tema de la composición genética de los españoles se trató en decenas de hilos, DECENAS. Y en esos hilos has recibido decenas de zaskas. Te han demostrado (varios foreros) que te equivocas de cabo a rabo.
En cuanto a mí, mi madre suiza, de orígenes fundamentalmente ALEMANES (de una zona cercana a Dinamarca) y algunos ascendientes del Norte de Francia. Mi padre español, de una zona muy cercana a Francia.
Así que, no sé de qué orígenes subsaharianos me hablas. Supongo que se trata de los tuyos.
Repito, por tanto, porque veo que no lo pillas: "Si tienes envidia de los orígenes de los demás, háztelo mirar porque no es normal despreciar tus orígenes 100% subsaharianos. Son valiosos, si no sabes apreciarlos, quizá tengas un problema de racismo o de complejo de inferioridad".

No nos metas a los demás en tu saco, Plaster, que no cuela. No seas básico.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Yo soy 100% europeo y español de pura cepa, de Cuenca, Castilla-La Mancha, descendiente de celtas prerromanos y de romanos y no me parezco al del vídeo ni de lejos. Ahí no veo fenotipo 100% europeo, hay influencia norafricana como poco, no te lo discuto. Mismamente el youtuber Jordi Wild tiene ojos claros y en su test de ADN le salió norafricano y árabe...
> 
> Hay españoles que tienen mezclas pero muchos otros son 100% europeos como yo, tu problema es que generalizas. Si sales a la calle no vas a ver un fenotipo español porque no existe, hay mezclas de diferentes lugares de Europa y algunos tienen, no lo discuto, pequeños porcentajes de fuera de Europa. Pero ocurre lo mismo si te vas a otros lugares de Europa, hay mucha variedad. Las migraciones y el comercio fue una constante en toda la historia, tanto antigua, como más reciente, por lo que te puedes ir al centro y norte de Europa y ver características de fenotipos de no europeos, como narices aguileñas y otras características.



El Plaster es un ser acomplejado. Todo el mundo tiene que ser subsahariano, sino no respira. Es un saco de complejos, taras y problemas cognitivos.
Ni respeta a los demás ni una mínimas normas de convivencia en el foro.
En cuanto a los españoles, la mayoría son 90% íbero y algo de italiano, que supongo que viene de la época del imperio romano. Algunos presentan porcentajes del noroeste de Europa que van del 5 al 20%. Eso es lo que les sale, básicamente a los españoles. Aunque alguno hay al que le sale algo de genética de fuera de Europa.


----------



## BIackadder (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> LOL, increíble lo ciego que estás. Blanco es un término no científico, utilizado frecuentemente por racistas, a menudo nordicistas, que ahora, tras el descubrimiento de esas tres componentes, que dan al traste con el concepto de blanco puro, lo rehacen a su antojo. Así pues algunos dicen que un blanco debe tener esas tres componentes. Exactamente lo mismo que hace @El_Perro diciendo que una característica del blanco es tener genes de neanderthal, y ahí viste la paja en el ojo ajeno, pero no eres capaz de ver la viga en el propio.
> 
> Lo que dices viene a ser lo mismo que si yo creo la raza de los cubanos, y considero dentro de esa raza a cualquier individuo que tenga una componente española y una africana. Absurdo.
> 
> ...



Los únicos españoles con adn de semita perro judío sois los cagalanes, la raza superior...







POR MIS COJONES


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Los únicos españoles con adn de semita perro judío sois los cagalanes, la raza superior...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092296
> 
> ...



Claro, la razón es que los judíos antes de la expulsión vivían y hacían negocio en esa zona principalmente:

Judaísmo catalán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> En otras webs si me sale ibérico, de hecho GedMatch predijo con bastante precisión mi posición actual:
> 
> Mi familia es de Cuenca, Castilla-La Mancha.
> 
> ...



Sí. De hecho, a los franceses les sale un porcentaje nada desdeñable de íbero a muchos de ellos. Que por cierto, deben hacerse el test fuera del país porque dentro no está permitido.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Jun 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Los únicos españoles con adn de semita perro judío sois los cagalanes, la raza superior...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092296
> 
> ...



Ese no es catalán.


----------



## M4rk (16 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A mi tambien me daba grima hacermelo, pero luego cai en el detalle de que ya te sacan sangre y pueden tener muestras tuyas cuando les salga de los putos cojones, asi que ya que mas da. Por lo menos con esa mierda sacio mi curiosidac



Vaya sucnor, no solo les regalas información valiosísima que sin duda venden y/o usan para el "avance científiko" (el de jodernos más la puta vida a todos investigando las maneras más eficientes de controlarnos y envenenarnos), sino que además LES PAGAS POR ELLO. Y no poco, que los test cuestan una pasta.
Aunque eso no es todo, ¡hay más!
Encima les das el ADN, molécula sagrada, de tu abuelo SIN SU PUTO CONOCIMIENTO NI CONSENTIMIENTO. 
Haces honor a tu nombre, PERRO.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Si no me das una clara explicación de por qué el componente europeo EEF es semita vas a quedar en la mierda, como lo que eres. Porque llevas años con esa mierda de que el EEF, los primeros agricultores europeos, los mediterráneos, los españoles, etc., son semitas y no tiene nada que ver. Ni tenían componente racial semita ni usaban lengua semita.



Lo que yo no entiendo es por que le dais bola. Si ya sabeis que es un trolazo que viene a provocar y a llamar a los españoles negros. Se le pone en el ignore ya DIOS


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Jun 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Encima les das el ADN, molécula sagrada, de tu abuelo



Le salia un 7/8% de finlandes


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sí. De hecho, a los franceses les sale un porcentaje nada desdeñable de íbero a muchos de ellos. Que por cierto, deben hacerse el test fuera del país porque dentro no está permitido.



Supongo que te refieres a "ibérico" que se refiere a la influencia ibérica en relación a los celtas, los íberos eran otros...



Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Era abuelo materno, no?
> 
> xD
> 
> Hazle el test a tu padre ...



¿Para qué va a hacerlo a su padre si ya se lo ha hecho él mismo? La genética de su padre la ha heredado él, sobre todo el haplogrupo.

Lo del abuelo materno lo veo útil ya que ahí puede haber un haplogrupo distinto. Mi abuelo murió hace 8 meses y siempre pensé en la idea de hacerle un análisis, si él quisiera, para saber su haplogrupo, porque yo tengo porcentaje bastante notable de adn de romanos antiguos que hubo por la zona cerca del pueblo (Segóbrica, Cuenca) y tengo casi seguro que esa influencia me venía de él, por su fenotipo muy italiano, pelazo liso para atrás muy negro aún teniendo 80 años sin nada de calvicie, mientras que mi padre tiene un fenotipo más de tipo celta-nórdico con ojos verdes y cabello más claro.


----------



## Gatito Malo (16 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan
> 
> Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo
> 
> ...



Añado que son una opción de puta madre para comprobar la paternidad de tus hijos.

Una vez te lo has hecho tu por 100€ puedes hacerselo a tus hijos sin que nadie se entere (pones un nombre falso e inmediatamente despues del resultado quitas la opcion de encontrar familiares para que a nadie le salga).


----------



## Gatito Malo (16 Jun 2022)

No, no se ha probado ni es un hecho.

Os creeis todo lo que dicen las noticias y os pensais que esta todo descubierto.


Luego le preguntas a un experto y te dice la verdad, aun no se sabe casi nada.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

No se pierden, mutan, eso sí... Pero siguen una secuencia única en el árbol.

El R1b viene del R1 que a su vez viene del R y éste del P y éste del K... y así hacia atrás.







En tu adn están los haplogrupos antiguos, aunque seas R1b por lo que darás positivo en esos y se podrá rastrear todo hacia atrás y lo que quiero decir es que todos siguen una línea única, que no cambia, es inmutable en ese sentido (desde el punto de vista actual). Evidentemente, hay cambios y mutaciones, pero son muy antiguas, yo hablo de ahora. Si tienes un hijo heredará el R1b que tú tienes, idéntico, punto y además hederá todos los anteriores en la línea y si nos remontamos atrás en 4000 años no ha habido grandes cambios, ya que ahí salieron los últimos subgrupos R1b y hasta ahora no hay nuevos. ¿El por qué de las mutaciones? No tengo ni idea, supongo que se debe a cambios muy radicales debido a las migraciones, cambios ambientales, alimenticios... Ahora somos menos resilientes pero en al antiguedad eran más naturales las mutaciones para hacer frente a esos cambios o debido a ellos.

Aquí está mi progresión hasta el R1b.







Es la misma que sale en el esquema general anterior. Lo de color verde son haplogrupos positivos en mí, por lo que se ve que tengo los más antiguos que preceden al R1b en su línea única como el F, el IJK, el K, el P, el R1... hasta el R1b propiamene dicho. Los rojos son subgrupos negativos, no los tengo, lo que me descarta para la variante germánica U106 y para la suiza o alpica S182. Bueno, es algo muy lógico. En cambio tengo como posibles subgrupos el DF27 que es el celta de la península ibérica, que es el más lógico, ya que aparece como posible positivo el P312/S116 que le precede. Otra posibilidad es el L459 que es un R1b característico de las islas británicas, irlanda, Escocia... lo que explicaría porqué tengo componentes ancestrales de allí también... Otra posibilidad sería que mi linaje paterno viniera de allí, pero es menos lógico que el DF27, aunque podría ser (tendría que hacer un análisis específico para el haplogrupo R1b y todos sus subgrupos). Los que salen en naranja son haplogrupos que tienes, pero pueden no ser del linaje paterno directo, sino restos heredados colateralmente, por eso esos subgrupos en naranja son una hipótesis, el programa los detecta pero no sabe decirte cuál es tu subgrupo real.

Lo que quiero que veas con esto es que: los haplogrupos cambiaron y mutaron, pero nunca los perdiste, siguen ahí y la secuencia es rastreable hasta el origen más antiguo, porque tienes esos haplogrupos dentro de ti, y que al fin y al cabo hablamos de una secuencia de haplogrupos única e inmutable desde el punto de vista actual. Cada haplogrupo final tiene una secuencia única y ésta pasa a los hijos inmutable.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Jun 2022)

Que haplogrupo eres????

Gitano R1b o Moro J??


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Que haplogrupo eres????
> 
> Gitano R1b o Moro J??



Los gitanos tienen haplogrupo H, chaval.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Jun 2022)

Ni puta idea...

Solo el 35% de los habitantes del centro de Italia son indoeuropeos

El total de R1b inoeuropeos en Italia es apenas el 40%.

Hay muuuuuuuuuuuuuchos paises europeos que no son mayoritariamente indoeuropeos.

Los indoeuropeos eran los gitanos del Valle del Indo/Afganistan que migraron a Europa, se cargaron a buena parte de los autoctonos europeos (los blanquitos e e I) y violaron a las europeas.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los gitanos tienen haplogrupo H, chaval.



Lo digo porquel os R1b eran los 'gitanos' marrones que invadieron Europa.

Mira los paises europeos que no son mayoritariamente indoeuropeos:

Finlandia....: 8%
Chipre........: 11%
Montenegro.: 17%
Bosnia........: 18%
Cerdeña......: 19%
Serbia........: 24%
Albania.......: 25%
Macedonia...: 26%
Grecia........: 26%
Bulgaria......: 28%
Rumania......: 29%
Sicilia.........: 30%
Sur de Italia.: 30%
Croacia........: 32%
Malta...........: 36%
Suecia.........: 37%
Italia Central : 39%
Estonia.........: 40%
Italia (toda)..: 43%
Lituania........: 43%
Hungria........: 48%

Los que mas: 

P.Vasco......85%
Irlanda.......83%
Cataluña.....82%
Escocia.......81%
Bretaña......80%
Gales.........75%
España en total.......71%
Inglaterra...71%
Belgica.......65%
Francia.......62%


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo digo porquel os R1b eran los 'gitanos' marrones que invadieron Europa.



En tus sueños jaja


----------



## Hermericus (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> En tus sueños jaja



Eres un puto ignorante, no hagas el ridiculo.

Europa antes de la llegada de los indoeuropeos era MUY BLANCA, los I y E que llevaban muchisimos miles de años en Europa y pasaron las glaciaciones. Los indoeuropeos llegados de Asia hace apenas 3.000 años, oscurecieron Europa, tomaron a las europeas.

Los paises escandinavos no son indoeuropeos, por ejemplo.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Eres un puto ignorante, no hagas el ridiculo.
> 
> Europa antes de la llegada de los indoeuropeos era MUY BLANCA, los I y E. Los indoeuropeos llegados de Asia oscurecieron Europa, tomaron a las europeas.
> 
> Los paises escandinavos no son indoeuropeos, por ejemplo.



Claro, claro...


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo digo porquel os R1b eran los 'gitanos' marrones que invadieron Europa.
> 
> Mira los paises europeos que no son mayoritariamente indoeuropeos:
> 
> ...



En Gran Bretaña, Escocia e Irlanda son muy marrones, sí....


----------



## Hermericus (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> En Gran Bretaña, Escocia e Irlanda son muy marrones, sí....




En UK son britones, celtas. La clase alta, los rubios, son escandinavos, los I, casi un 25%. 

Tu no has estado en UK en la vida. Allí la gente es mayoritariamente morena de pelo. El ser moreno de piel esta relacionado exclusivamente con la incidencia de rayos solares.

PALETO.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> En UK son britones, celtas. La clase alta, los rubios, son escandinavos, los I, casi un 25%.
> 
> Tu no has estado en UK en la vida. Allí la gente es mayoritariamente morena de pelo. El ser moreno de piel esta relacionado exclusivamente con la incidencia de rayos solares.
> 
> PALETO.



Los españoles no son celtas...


----------



## Hermericus (16 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan
> 
> Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo
> 
> ...




Una pregunta... ¿Cuanto te costó???? Es empresa fiable???

Tengo curiosidad por saber mi haplogrupo


----------



## Hermericus (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Los españoles no son celtas...




Los iberos practicamente se extinguieron, la zona habitada por los iberos, la mediterranea, estaba MINIMAMENTE poblada en la antiguedad.


PALETO

GARRULO.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Una pregunta... ¿Cuanto te costó???? Es empresa fiable???
> 
> Tengo curiosidad por saber mi haplogrupo



El tuyo es este:

Haplogrupo L (ADN-Y) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los iberos practicamente se extinguieron, la zona habitada por los iberos, la mediterranea, estaba MINIMAMENTE poblada en la antiguedad.
> 
> 
> PALETO
> ...



¿Quién ha dicho lo contrario?

Los iberos no eran celtas ni tenían el R1b.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> ¿Quién ha dicho lo contrario?
> 
> Los iberos no eran celtas ni tenían el R1b.



Los iberos eran E, los primeros habitantes de Europa y que pasaron las glaciaciones. Iberos , bereberes y aquitanos tenian idiomas d ela misma familia, no se sabe si los iberos pasaron a Africa o fueron los Bereberes los que pasaron a Europa. Luego se creo el I, autoctono europeo, y mucho mas tarde llegaron otros haplogrupos ,G, J... y por ultimo los indoeuropeos R hace solo 3.000 años

Los E fueron el primer hablogrupo que se creo, en el valle del Nilo, mas alla de los 3 primigenios A, B, C que practicamente no salieron de Africa y estan casi extintos ( y pobló Europa. Curiosamente no fueron hacia Asia, fueron a Europa, poblandola , estada desierta , salvo los Neanderthals , con los que se mezclaron, y repoblaron toda Africa: en el norte se mezclaron tambien con Neanderthals y en el sur con homos primitivos dando lugar a la raza negra. Los negros son practicamente todos E's, pero de una rama distinta a los E's europeos, es un haplogrupo muy estable pero con dos ramas totalmente distintas.

El E tiene 70.000 años, una barbaridad. El R tiene 28.000 y se formo en Asia en la zona del Indo , subcontinene indio o Afganistan y llegaron a la Europa Occidental hace solo 3.000 años


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los iberos eran E, los primeros habitantes de Europa y que pasaron las glaciaciones. Luego se creo el I, autoctono europeo, y mucho mas tarde llegaron otros haplogrupos , J... y por ultimo los indoeuropeos R hace solo 3.000 años
> 
> Los E fueron el primer hablogrupo que se creo (en el valle del Nilo) y pobló Europa. Curiosamente no fueron hacia Asia, fueron a Europa, poblandola , estada desierta , salvo los Neanderthals , con los que se mezclaron, y repoblaron toda Africa: en el norte se mezclaron tambien con Neanderthals y en el sur con homos primitivos dando lugar a la raza negra. Los negros son E's, pero de una rama distinta a los E's europeos, es un haplogrupo muy estable pero con dos ramas totalmente distintas.



JAJAJA El haplogrupo E es africano, de hecho los moros y los negros son los que lo tienen en mayor grado. Los iberos como la mayoría de los habitantes de Europa en ese momento tenían el G2a que es propio del neolítico y venían de Oriente Medio.

El I no es un haplogrupo autóctono europeo. Su origen está en Asia Menor y sólo lo tienen 1/5 de la población europea.

Haplogrupo I (ADN-Y) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Menudo subnormal estás hecho.


----------



## mapachën (16 Jun 2022)

Que buen hilo! Pillo sitio.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nunally (17 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Con un 12% de genetica africana debes marcar buen culo.



Yo soy plana. Esto tiene nada que ver. Esto depende de los ancestrales.. Por ejemplo si la abuela y la madre son culonas las hijas pueden nacer culonas. Si la madre y la abuela son planas la hija nacerá plana.


----------



## Fiallo (17 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Genial el artículo anti NWO. He desempolvado mis resultados en GedMatch de poblaciones antiguas:
> 
> -Neolítico: 45,66
> -WHG (Cazadores Recolectores Europa Occidental): 25,80
> ...



Depende de las calculadoras como dan el nombre y que muestra de referencia utiliza. Si , Neolitic es anterior al EEF(el español medio es entre 50 , 55% a 58% EEF) , es el agricultor de Anatolia(el EEF es cuando incorpora a su acervo genético como 15% de WHG). La muestra basal son el grupo común que tienen los indígenas americanos y los europoides, el ANE Ancient North Eurasian - Wikipedia 



Los ANE que se quedan en Siberia y luego marchan rumbo al oeste tienen la mutación de pelo rubio cosa que los ANE que se mezclan con los mongoloides y que luego marchan en dirección a América no tienen.

El EHG es la base de los protoindoeuropeos yamnaya.


----------



## Fiallo (17 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No intoxiques negro, EEF o Neolitic no tiene nada que ver con semitas.
> 
> Early European Farmers - Wikipedia
> 
> Salieron de Anatolia a los Balcanes y de ahí al resto de Europa. Nada que ver con semitas.



Los semites tienen como base el agricultor natufiense.


----------



## Fiallo (17 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> En otras webs si me sale ibérico, de hecho GedMatch predijo con bastante precisión mi posición actual:
> 
> Mi familia es de Cuenca, Castilla-La Mancha.
> 
> ...



Una vez vi un estudio donde los ibéricos de la edad del hierro eran similares a los vascos actuales en genética.


----------



## Fiallo (17 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Mezclas churras con merinas. Que los primeros agricultores europeos, que como su nombre indica son "europeos", vinieran de Anatolia (Asia Menor) no les da ninguna conexión semita racial o genéticamente con el Oriente Medio actual. Además, de que el componente EEF es uno de los tres componentes de toda la raza europea, no sólo mediterránea. De todas formas, aunque el EEF esté más representado por la subraza mediterránea, nada que ver con la genética semita en ningún caso. En todas las webs te analizan perfectamente el componente semita y no tiene ninguna relación con el EEF.



Ese estudio esta muy desactualizado.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Jun 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Luego le preguntas a un experto y te dice la verdad, aun no se sabe casi nada.



Llevo años y años diciendo que la ciencia en general esta en ABSOLUTOS PAÑALES. No hay nada que me de mas mala ostia que los palurdos que se creen que ya se sabe todo, que ya esta todo inventao, y que todas las mierdas que se hacen hoy en dia (en cualquier campo, da igual), son inamovibles y universales... cuando la realidad es que no se sabe UNA PUTISIMA MIERDA DE NADA

Cosas tan simples como la puta chapuza de que se lleven 150 años haciendo mediciones de temperaturas TOTALMENTE FALSAS en el mundo, solo porque a algun subnormal gabacho o judio se le ocurrio a finales del 19 decir que las temperaturas habian que medirlas siempre a la sombra, y los demas lo han venido haciendo igual sin que nadie tenga ni neuronas ni cojones para plantar cara y denunciar el disparate que eso supone para INFINITAS COSAS. Y nadie dice nada. Y nadie hace nada. Y a la gente del sector la intentas hacer discurrir y son incapaces de mover sus enquistadas seseras

Y como ese ejemplo, todo. Todo el mundo se cree que ya se sabe todo, cuando no se sabe nada


----------



## Fiallo (17 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Evidentemente no eran blancos porque "blanco" se refiere al humano europeo moderno, que tiene 3 componentes: EEF, WHG y PIE.
> 
> What is “White?” A guide for complete novices
> 
> ...



Los semitas también tienen mezcla Anatolia pero no es mucha, su base son los natufienses.


----------



## Fiallo (17 Jun 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> Felipe VI puede no tener 1 gen que Juan Carlos I si tenga, pero, si no han habido cuernos, tendrá exactamente el mismo haplogrupo que Hugo Capeto, que vivió hace mas de 1000 años.



Y este


----------



## Fiallo (17 Jun 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Los únicos españoles con adn de semita perro judío sois los cagalanes, la raza superior...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092296
> 
> ...



Eso ya es disgenesia, es otro tema.


----------



## Fiallo (17 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sí. De hecho, a los franceses les sale un porcentaje nada desdeñable de íbero a muchos de ellos. Que por cierto, deben hacerse el test fuera del país porque dentro no está permitido.



La mitad de Francia en realidad es ibérica(el sur del rio Loira).


----------



## Fiallo (17 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ni puta idea...
> 
> Solo el 35% de los habitantes del centro de Italia son indoeuropeos
> 
> ...



Los indopeuropeos eran los yamnaya que se mezclaron con los agricultores del noreste de Europa(corded ware) y luego viajaron a Irán y a la India(sintasha y andronovo).


----------



## Fiallo (19 Jun 2022)

Test de Francisco Lachowski, un mañaco de Brasil.






Classify Brazilian model Francisco Lachowski


Apricity is a European Cultural Community



www.theapricity.com


----------



## Pollepolle (19 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Test de Francisco Lachowski, un mañaco de Brasil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tu 100% iberian mariconido.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Test de Francisco Lachowski, un mañaco de Brasil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A groso modo suelen acertar bastante. Luego ya estan esos piquitos de jude y negro que le quieren meter a todo el mundo como cuota, pero a grandes cifras suelen acertar mas menos. Lo cual aumenta aun mas mi curiosidac por esos pequeños porcentajes mios de yugoslavo, finlandes y ucrolituano


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A groso modo suelen acertar bastante. Luego ya estan esos piquitos de jude y negro que le quieren meter a todo el mundo como cuota, pero a grandes cifras suelen acertar mas menos. Lo cual aumenta aun mas mi curiosidac por esos pequeños porcentajes mios de yugoslavo, finlandes y ucrolituano



En los test puede haber falsos positivos, generalmente se dice que todo lo que sea menor al 3% puede ser un falso positivo o "ruido" y dependiendo de las estimaciones que maneje cada web. Esto es cierto ya que a mi Myheritage me metió un 1% de Finlandés y otro 1% de Askenazi y no he vuelto a ver nada al respecto, y bueno, en otro sitio me metieron un 6% del Mar del Norte (Escocia, Noruega) y al final no sabes qué es lo verdadero ahí. Para encontrar una explicación a los resultados yo recomiendo mirar a la historia de la familia y la historia del lugar, además de observar características de los fenotipos de nuestra familia. Por ejemplo, a mi que me diga que tengo 1% de finlandés o un 6% de Escocia o Noruega me da un poco igual, pero cuando en mis análisis me sale un 40% de Italia, ya uno se hace preguntas... y miro a mi familia, veo que la familia de mi madre, sobre todo mi abuelo y mi madre tienen un fenotipo italiano muy puro, que no es normal en España. Miro el apellido de mi abuelo y coño! el apellido está españolizado pero es de origen italiano, concretamente romano... Sigo investigando y resulta que siendo de un pueblo de Cuenca, tenemos prácticamente a pocos km las ruinas romanas de Segóbriga. Blanco y en botella. Tengo antepasados directos romanos antiguos, de romanos que vinieron de Italia y poblaron Segóbrica y la zona. Luego veo que tengo el haplogrupo R1b celta y componente celtíbero bastante alto de alrededor del 60% y pienso, joder, aquí hubo celtas, los celtíberos y vuelvo a mirar en mi zona de mi familia y resulta que ahí estaba la tribu de los Olcades, al ladito de Segóbriga, de hecho los romanos llegaron y los conquistaron, los pusieron a trabajar en las minas y a levantar Segóbriga... Miro el fenotipo de la familia de mi padre, sobre todo a mi padre, mi abuelo paterno y mi tío y veo que tienen un fenotipo atlántico no mediterráneo, de hecho mi padre tiene pelo con reflejos pelirrojos y ojos verdes. Al final veo claro que estoy muy emparentado con las tribus celtas que había en Cuenca probablemente los Olcades u otra similar por línea paterna. Luego meto mis resultados en MyTrueAncestry y me dice que mis dos poblaciones antiguas son los Celtas y los Romanos y poco más... En MyTrueAncestry no me dice que esté emparentado ni con escoceses ni nórdicos... por lo que puedo concluir que ese porcentaje del 1% de Finlandés o ese 6% de Escocés o Nórdico es puro ruido o falsos positivos, pero nada reseñable ni útil para aprender sobre la historia de nuestro origen, pero de lo que no hay duda es de que un 40% o más no son falsos positivos y además concuerda con lo investigando de la historia de la zona y los fenotipos de mi familia.

Esta es la forma de analizar y explicar los resultados. Lo que digan las web no tenemos que tomarlo a pies juntillas ni comernos la cabeza por pequeños porcentajes extraños que no cuadran y que podrían ser o ruido (marcadores heredados indirectamente) o falsos positivos. Luego hay marcadores que están en nuestros archivos pero que en las web no se reflejan como resultado, porque no se han estudiado, igualmente hoy en día se siguen descubriendo nuevos subgrupos de haplogrupos, que no se conocían y es difícil explicar su origen y a quiénes pertenecían en la antigüedad.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> En los test puede haber falsos positivos, generalmente se dice que todo lo que sea menor al 3% puede ser un falso positivo o "ruido" y dependiendo de las estimaciones que maneje cada web. Esto es cierto ya que a mi Myheritage me metió un 1% de Finlandés y otro 1% de Askenazi y no he vuelto a ver nada al respecto, y bueno, en otro sitio me metieron un 6% del Mar del Norte (Escocia, Noruega) y al final no sabes qué es lo verdadero ahí. Para encontrar una explicación a los resultados yo recomiendo mirar a la historia de la familia y la historia del lugar, además de observar características de los fenotipos de nuestra familia. Por ejemplo, a mi que me diga que tengo 1% de finlandés o un 6% de Escocia o Noruega me da un poco igual, pero cuando en mis análisis me sale un 40% de Italia, ya uno se hace preguntas... y miro a mi familia, veo que la familia de mi madre, sobre todo mi abuelo y mi madre tienen un fenotipo italiano muy puro, que no es normal en España. Miro el apellido de mi abuelo y coño! el apellido está españolizado pero es de origen italiano, concretamente romano... Sigo investigando y resulta que siendo de un pueblo de Cuenca, tenemos prácticamente a pocos km las ruinas romanas de Segóbriga. Blanco y en botella. Tengo antepasados directos romanos antiguos, de romanos que vinieron de Italia y poblaron Segóbrica y la zona. Luego veo que tengo el haplogrupo R1b celta y componente celtíbero bastante alto de alrededor del 60% y pienso, joder, aquí hubo celtas, los celtíberos y vuelvo a mirar en mi zona de mi familia y resulta que ahí estaba la tribu de los Olcades, al ladito de Segóbriga, de hecho los romanos llegaron y los conquistaron, los pusieron a trabajar en las minas y a levantar Segóbriga... Miro el fenotipo de la familia de mi padre, sobre todo a mi padre, mi abuelo paterno y mi tío y veo que tienen un fenotipo atlántico no mediterráneo, de hecho mi padre tiene pelo con reflejos pelirrojos y ojos verdes. Al final veo claro que estoy muy emparentado con las tribus celtas que había en Cuenca probablemente los Olcades u otra similar por línea paterna. Luego meto mis resultados en MyTrueAncestry y me dice que mis dos poblaciones antiguas son los Celtas y los Romanos y poco más... En MyTrueAncestry no me dice que esté emparentado ni con escoceses ni nórdicos... por lo que puedo concluir que ese porcentaje del 1% de Finlandés o ese 6% de Escocés o Nórdico es puro ruido o falsos positivos, pero nada reseñable ni útil para aprender sobre la historia de nuestro origen, pero de lo que no hay duda es de que un 40% o más no son falsos positivos y además concuerda con lo investigando de la historia de la zona y los fenotipos de mi familia.
> 
> Esta es la forma de analizar y explicar los resultados. Lo que digan las web no tenemos que tomarlo a pies juntillas ni comernos la cabeza por pequeños porcentajes extraños que no cuadran y que podrían ser o ruido (marcadores heredados indirectamente) o falsos positivos. Luego hay marcadores que están en nuestros archivos pero que en las web no se reflejan como resultado, porque no se han estudiado, igualmente hoy en día se siguen descubriendo nuevos subgrupos de haplogrupos, que no se conocían y es difícil explicar su origen y a quiénes pertenecían en la antigüedad.



Te haces mas pajas de la cuenta. Tu no desciendes de romanos de segobriga. Primero porque es practicamente imposible que en un lugar hubiera una endogamia tan grande como para no haber salido de un pueblo en 2000 años. Pero es que independientemente de eso, te saltas por completo ese pequeño capitulo en el que la moronegrada nos invade, el pais desaparece y la provincia de cuenca tarda 5 o 6 siglos en ser reconquistada y repoblada por gentes que mas que romanas, eran del cantabrico (y muy seguramente vizcainos, ya que los acentos manchegos, sobre todo del este de la region, se asemejan bastante a los vizcainos)

Lo de que tengas origenes italianos, pues puede ser, claro, pero de algo mas reciente, no romano. Los apellidos no se usaban hasta practicamente el concilio de trento, antes de eso se usaban generalmente patronimicos (a menos que fueras linaje noble). Incluso hasta el 1700 mucha gente seguia haciendose un colacao tremendo y mezclaban patronimicos y apellidos fijos, sin tener muy claro el uso de estos. Lo de los rasgos fisicos italianos no se a que te refieres, porque españa-italia las pintas son practicamente iguales. Excepto los sureños que son un poco morunos, y tampoco siempre

Yo por mi parte, tengo que repasar mis datos, que estoy liao y aun no lo he hecho, pero si recuerdo que esas trazas yugoslavas y balticas me aparecian en varias paginas, con que algo hay. En la familia desde luego apellidos exoticos no he visto, y eso que tuve la suerte de uqe por parte de mi madre he podido rastrear algunas lineas hasta el mismo origen de los libros de las iglesias del 1500. Si me aparecio durante un par de generaciones, en una de tantisimas ramas, el apellido ALEMAN, que no tiene ningun misterio, de que corresponderia a algun inmigrante aleman, al que apellidaban con su nacionalidad (amen de muchos otros que se apellidan frances, o similares)

En cuanto a rasgos, viendo fotos, hay una abuela de mi padre a la que siempre le vi pintas balcanicas. Hay veces que yo en determinadas expresiones faciales tengo la mirada de aquella mujer. Antes del virus en el jirnasio me pusieron de mote JOVIC porque me decian que me parecia un webo a ese. Y lo cierto es que mirando algunas fotos , hay veces que si agudizo un poco el gesto de la mirada, si me echo un aire a ese con los ojos un poco afilados. ¿Casualidad o hay algo de cierto en los origenes? Pues ni puta idea. Tampoco le doy tanta importancia, me deja dormir vaya.. pero como alguien a quien le gusta la geografia, la historia, y todas estas mierdas, pues me come la curiosidac, el tener familiares exoticos

Los porcentajes aquellos rondaban el 6% creo en varias paginas. En fin a ver si lo reviso y redebatimos, que sea lo que sea, pero esta curioso


----------



## Squall Leonhart (20 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Te haces mas pajas de la cuenta. Tu no desciendes de romanos de segobriga. Primero porque es practicamente imposible que en un lugar hubiera una endogamia tan grande como para no haber salido de un pueblo en 2000 años. Pero es que independientemente de eso, te saltas por completo ese pequeño capitulo en el que la moronegrada nos invade, el pais desaparece y la provincia de cuenca tarda 5 o 6 siglos en ser reconquistada y repoblada por gentes que mas que romanas, eran del cantabrico (y muy seguramente vizcainos, ya que los acentos manchegos, sobre todo del este de la region, se asemejan bastante a los vizcainos)
> 
> Lo de que tengas origenes italianos, pues puede ser, claro, pero de algo mas reciente, no romano. Los apellidos no se usaban hasta practicamente el concilio de trento, antes de eso se usaban generalmente patronimicos (a menos que fueras linaje noble). Incluso hasta el 1700 mucha gente seguia haciendose un colacao tremendo y mezclaban patronimicos y apellidos fijos, sin tener muy claro el uso de estos. Lo de los rasgos fisicos italianos no se a que te refieres, porque españa-italia las pintas son practicamente iguales. Excepto los sureños que son un poco morunos, y tampoco siempre
> 
> ...



Es que los yugoslavos son grecoromanos totales, a ver conozco pocos, pero más que los italianos y los griegos me atrevo a decir, de eslavo realmente, rollo Luka Modric, tienen muy poco, la gran mayoría fenotipo mediterraneo grecolatino como JOVIC o estos tíos por ejemplo



Si te pareces a JOVIC fijo te pareces a estos tíos.

No es solo el color de pelo, ojos y piel, si no los rasgos que tienen, los ojos, esta gente es romana y la canción le viene al pelo por cierto, es la hostia


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Es que los yugoslavos son grecoromanos totales, a ver conozco pocos, pero más que los italianos y los griegos me atrevo a decir, de eslavo realmente, rollo Luka Modric, tienen muy poco, la gran mayoría fenotipo mediterraneo grecolatino como JOVIC o estos tíos por ejemplo
> 
> 
> 
> No es solo el color de pelo, ojos y piel, si no los rasgos que tienen, esta gente es romana



A ver si me acuerdo mañana y abro hilo de eslavos en historia. Porque los eslavos NO SON UNA RAZA, son simplemente grupos que hablan un idioma comun, con origenes raciales muy distintos. Entre otras cosas por eso a los yugoslavos los llamaron yugoslavos (eslavos del sur), porque no se parecian mucho a los eslavos del norte (polacos, ucros, checoslovacos), que realmente, tienen una base genetica germano-baltica

Los yugoslavos se supone que tienen como base a los ilirios, sumandole mezcla obvia innegable grecoromana y sumandole la base inmigrante que vino, supuestamente desde el caspio-volga, y que es la que aporta algun rasgo mas exotico de tintes uralicos. Pero que me enrollo, ya abro hilo

EDITO: Hijo dela GRAN PUTAZA. Que puta SALVAJADA DE VIDRIO. Casi lloro, sin coñas. Que puto escalofrio. Que puta oda a la euromañaquituc guerrera y epiconostalgica. Que puta inspiracion a lo que este continente deberia de volver a ser. Mañaan hablare de esto. Me lo voy a descargar en FULFULFULHD


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Te haces mas pajas de la cuenta. Tu no desciendes de romanos de segobriga. Primero porque es practicamente imposible que en un lugar hubiera una endogamia tan grande como para no haber salido de un pueblo en 2000 años. Pero es que independientemente de eso, te saltas por completo ese pequeño capitulo en el que la moronegrada nos invade, el pais desaparece y la provincia de cuenca tarda 5 o 6 siglos en ser reconquistada y repoblada por gentes que mas que romanas, eran del cantabrico (y muy seguramente vizcainos, ya que los acentos manchegos, sobre todo del este de la region, se asemejan bastante a los vizcainos)
> 
> Lo de que tengas origenes italianos, pues puede ser, claro, pero de algo mas reciente, no romano. Los apellidos no se usaban hasta practicamente el concilio de trento, antes de eso se usaban generalmente patronimicos (a menos que fueras linaje noble). Incluso hasta el 1700 mucha gente seguia haciendose un colacao tremendo y mezclaban patronimicos y apellidos fijos, sin tener muy claro el uso de estos. Lo de los rasgos fisicos italianos no se a que te refieres, porque españa-italia las pintas son practicamente iguales. Excepto los sureños que son un poco morunos, y tampoco siempre
> 
> ...



MyTrueAncestry maneja muestras directas sacadas de tumbas antiguas. Me salieron correspondencias directas con romanos antiguos, no sólo de Italia o Hispania, sino incluso de un gladiador romano que fue ejecutado en Britania junto a otros gladiadores y los encontraron en una fosa común decapitados... nada de italianos más recientes como dices.

Bueno, lo de la endogamia no es imposible. Tienes que tener en cuenta que en época romana en Hispania había unos 5 millones de habitantes. Si tenemos en cuenta que ahora España somos 47 millones, es evidente que la endogamia era más o menos un hecho. Pero ya no endogamia propiamente dicha, sino que lo que quiero decir es que era mucho más fácil que los genes se propagaran más fácilmente y se mantuvieran en el tiempo. En 1920 éramos en España poco más de 20 millones por lo que en los pueblos es muy factible, y de hecho lo considero un hecho, que la genética se mantuviera bastante intacta de 2000 años a esta parte, sobre todo porque en el pueblo de mi familia, en 1930 eran unas 4000 personas solamente y en la zona hay pueblos que no tienen más de 100. El pueblo se fundó hacia 1400 y fue poblado por gentes de aldeas de alrededor que no tendrían más de 100 habitantes, evidentemente los descendientes de los asentamientos celtas y romanos de la zona. Yo no veo descabellado que esa genética se haya mantenido más o menos intacta. Además, si MyTrueAncestry me dice que tengo correspondencias altísimas y directas con restos de romanos antiguos, por algo será, ahí no hay trampa ni cartón. No es como les estimaciones étnicas de otras webs que se basan en marcadores y estimaciones actuales.

Luego, con los árabes y repites el discursito progre y antiespañol. Está más que demostrado por la historia y por los estudios genéticos que los árabes no dejaron prácticamente nada de poso genético. Cuando los árabes llegaron vino una corte de 4000 árabes que no se mezclaron con la población autóctona, la población autóctona siguió siendo la misma, la hispanorromana. Otra cosa es la influencia mora del norte de áfrica con el sur de España, lo cual no tiene nada que ver con los árabes aunque sí con la España musulmana, sin embargo, esa influencia norafricana se circunscribe a Canarias y al sur de España y no llega a ser muy alta, diría que habrá españoles con un 25% como mucho de esa influencia de media en lo que es el sur. Pero me estás hablando de Cuenca, ahí no hubo ni moros ni árabes, que la España musulmana incluyera esa zona, no significa que fuera poblada por gentes de razas árabes o norafricanas, ya que estos eran sólo unos pocos miles y pertenecientes a la élite del momento, por lo que no se mezclaban con el pueblo que era descendiente directa de los hispanorromanos (celtas+romanos). Es mucho más lógico que si tengo influencia "italiana" venga de esos romanos que vinieron de Italia a la zona, a Segóbrica... y la celta de los celtas que había en la zona antes de la llegada de los romanos y que esa genética se haya mantenido más o menos, un 40% de genética romana no es un 100%, se ha perdido bastante, por lo que es algo factible.

Vamos a ver, es que no has estudiado historia como yo, que tengo la carrera, y os pensáis que en España los moros han contaminado nuestra genética. Segóbriga se fundó en el siglo V a.C. y allí llegaron romanos hasta el siglo III d.C, pero es que en toda Hispania se fundaron ciudades y se poblaron con romanos que venían de Italia, es decir, durante 8 siglos España fue totalmente romana y estamos hablando de que los romanos eran en ese momento 5 millones de habitantes. En el siglo VIII llegó una corte árabe con un ejército de bereberes (en total 10.000) y teníamos 5 millones de habitantes con mucha genética romana de lo que fue Hispania. Esto es lo que quiero que veas y compares... La genética árabe y norafricana que quedó fue muy pequeña y se ha diluido bastante más que la celta y la romana, que ha pervivido mejor, sobre todo porque había aldeas y pueblos donde no pisó ni un árabe ni un moro. Además, siempre hubo racismo y guetos y la gente identificaba muy bien a los musulmantes y mucha gente no se mezclaba con ellos, igual con los judíos.

Te haces muchas pajas mentales con esos pequeños porcentajes de yugoslavia, bálticos o no sé que más... Para empezar eso no es más que ruido y es imposible que pequeñas trazas de algún componente se manifieste en el fenotipo, no creo que veas un fenotipo balcánico o báltico ni nada de eso en tu abuela. Eso sí que son pajas mentales y no lo que he comentado yo que está bien argumentado y tiene una lógica aplastante en función de la historia y de la zona donde mi familia ha vivido durante los últimos 2000 años y además, corroborado por páginas como MyTrueAncestry que manejan muestras de poblaciones antiguas. Si tienes un 1%, un 3% o algo así, olvídate, incluso si fuera un 10% sería cuestionable. Pero si te sientes mejor pensándolo, adelante... Te recomiendo que subas tu muestra a MyTrueAncestry y veas con qué poblaciones antiguas te empareja. Estoy seguro de que no te va a salir ningún pueblo relacionado con los pueblos balcánicos, ni yugoslavia ni bálticos ni nada de eso. Eso es ruido. Realmente me gustaría que pasaras captura con tus resultados para ver de qué tienes los mayores porcentajes, porque es en eso en lo que te tienes que centrar. A mi en otras webs me sale también componentes relacionados con pueblos bálticos incluso rusos, pero eso son sólo imprecisiones, porque hablamos de porcentajes pequeños y en otras webs no salen. Hace tiempo yo me flipé porque me salía en una web componentes del 6 al 10% de Escocia y de países nórdicos pero ahora tengo claro que eso es ruido o falsos positivos, o simplemente que las personas que ahora vivien allí y de las que sacan estimaciones, compartimos ciertos marcadores, pero que no tienen que ser de allí necesariamente en origen ni de ancestros de esa zona. Es decir, los porcentajes que te salen de yugoslavia o lo que sea por ahí, los que son pequeños, no significa que tú tengas ancestros de esa zona, sino que la gente actual de esa zona de la que han sacado esos marcadores tiene coincidencias con tus marcadores, pero esos marcadores no tienen por qué pertenecer a unos ancestros de esa zona.

Si quieres saber de verdad si tienes ancestros de allí, sube la muestra a MyTrueAncestry a ver con qué pueblos antiguos te empareja, porque ellos manejan muestras antiguas. También te digo, si estás flipado con Roma y Gladiator y piensas que lo que tienes de yugoslavo te enlaza con los romanos, quítate esa idea porque no tienen nada que ver. Los fenotipos romanos puros eran mediterráneos, tenían el haplogrupo R1b y los yugoslavos son una mezcla de dináricos, centro-europeos y eslavos con haplogrupo balcánico I2, nada que ver con los antiguos romanos, podrán tener una pequeña influencia pero pequeña.


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Es que los yugoslavos son grecoromanos totales, a ver conozco pocos, pero más que los italianos y los griegos me atrevo a decir, de eslavo realmente, rollo Luka Modric, tienen muy poco, la gran mayoría fenotipo mediterraneo grecolatino como JOVIC o estos tíos por ejemplo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los yugoslavos no son grecorromanos totales, ni de lejos, tendrán alguna influencia en mayor o menor medida porque están ahí entre Italia y Grecia, pero tienen bastante más influencia de la genética dinárica y también de la eslava.

Fenotípicamente entran más dentro de lo que es la Europa oriental, diferenciándose de lo que es la Europa con mayúsculas y el fenotipo típicamente europeo atlántico o mediterráneo. De hecho, hay muchos yugoslavos que tienen fenotipo de tipo turco por su proximidad con este territorio y con Grecia, que ha sido muy contaminada con estos genes (segunda foto).












Véase como concuerdan con el fenotipo dinárico, sobre todo en la nariz.








Este sería el fenotipo yugoslavo puro sumando todas las influencias que he apuntado. Nada que ver con los gregorromanos puros, cuyo fenotipo es el mediterráneo. Que sea el fenotipo puro no significa que sea típico, es una estimación. Es muy difícil ver fenotipos puros en la realidad.


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Test de Francisco Lachowski, un mañaco de Brasil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Eres maricón?


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Luego, con los árabes y repites el discursito progre y antiespañol



La moronegrada ACABO CON ESPAÑA, y despues a la moronegrada, se la expulso. Y con ello, a todos los pobladores que hubieran. Hubo una cosita que se llamaba reconquista, y todos los territorios reconquistados se iban repoblando de norte a sur con gentes del cantabrico, del pirineo y de la provenza. Si tu te quieres masturbar creyendote que eres tataranieto de maximo meridio pues alla tu. Pero siento decepcionarte, los que habian en tu pueblo cuando naciste tu, no eran ni de reputisima coña los descendientes de quienes habian en tu puebl hace 3000 años. Y lo sabrias si aprendieras cosas basicas en lugar de inventarte titulitos para justificar tonterias que te inventas que obviamente no son ciertas



Rextor88 dijo:


> MyTrueAncestry



Ese sitio es una autentica gilipollez


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La moronegrada ACABO CON ESPAÑA, y despues a la moronegrada, se la expulso. Y con ello, a todos los pobladores que hubieran. Hubo una cosita que se llamaba reconquista, y todos los territorios reconquistados se iban repoblando de norte a sur con gentes del cantabrico, del pirineo y de la provenza. Si tu te quieres masturbar creyendote que eres tataranieto de maximo meridio pues alla tu. Pero siento decepcionarte, los que habian en tu pueblo cuando naciste tu, no eran ni de reputisima coña los descendientes de quienes habian en tu puebl hace 3000 años. Y lo sabrias si aprendieras cosas basicas en lugar de inventarte titulitos para justificar tonterias que te inventas que obviamente no son ciertas
> 
> 
> Ese sitio es una autentica gilipollez



Lo que tú digas, colega. Pensaba que querías buena info. Lo que dices de los moros no tiene ni pies de cabeza. Te podría poner enlaces a estudios que explican que el grueso de la población durante la España musulmana fue la hispanorromana y que los moros de razas árabes o norafricanas apenas se mezclaron, pero estoy con el móvil. MyTrueAncestry es de las mejores webs que hay. Saludos.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (20 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> A ver si me acuerdo mañana y abro hilo de eslavos en historia. Porque los eslavos NO SON UNA RAZA, son simplemente grupos que hablan un idioma comun, con origenes raciales muy distintos. Entre otras cosas por eso a los yugoslavos los llamaron yugoslavos (eslavos del sur), porque no se parecian mucho a los eslavos del norte (polacos, ucros, checoslovacos), que realmente, tienen una base genetica germano-baltica
> 
> Los yugoslavos se supone que tienen como base a los ilirios, sumandole mezcla obvia innegable grecoromana y sumandole la base inmigrante que vino, supuestamente desde el caspio-volga, y que es la que aporta algun rasgo mas exotico de tintes uralicos. Pero que me enrollo, ya abro hilo
> 
> EDITO: Hijo dela GRAN PUTAZA. Que puta SALVAJADA DE VIDRIO. Casi lloro, sin coñas. Que puto escalofrio. Que puta oda a la euromañaquituc guerrera y epiconostalgica. Que puta inspiracion a lo que este continente deberia de volver a ser. Mañaan hablare de esto. Me lo voy a descargar en FULFULFULHD



Te puedo jurar que pensé exactamente lo mismo cuando lo vi por primera vez. La oda GRIEGA, ROMANA Y GERMANICA, esa es la ESENCIA de EUROPA

El guerrero BELLO y NOBLE. Pelos de punta.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (20 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> MyTrueAncestry maneja muestras directas sacadas de tumbas antiguas. Me salieron correspondencias directas con romanos antiguos, no sólo de Italia o Hispania, sino incluso de un gladiador romano que fue ejecutado en Britania junto a otros gladiadores y los encontraron en una fosa común decapitados... nada de italianos más recientes como dices.
> 
> Bueno, lo de la endogamia no es imposible. Tienes que tener en cuenta que en época romana en Hispania había unos 5 millones de habitantes. Si tenemos en cuenta que ahora España somos 47 millones, es evidente que la endogamia era más o menos un hecho. Pero ya no endogamia propiamente dicha, sino que lo que quiero decir es que era mucho más fácil que los genes se propagaran más fácilmente y se mantuvieran en el tiempo. En 1920 éramos en España poco más de 20 millones por lo que en los pueblos es muy factible, y de hecho lo considero un hecho, que la genética se mantuviera bastante intacta de 2000 años a esta parte, sobre todo porque en el pueblo de mi familia, en 1930 eran unas 4000 personas solamente y en la zona hay pueblos que no tienen más de 100. El pueblo se fundó hacia 1400 y fue poblado por gentes de aldeas de alrededor que no tendrían más de 100 habitantes, evidentemente los descendientes de los asentamientos celtas y romanos de la zona. Yo no veo descabellado que esa genética se haya mantenido más o menos intacta. Además, si MyTrueAncestry me dice que tengo correspondencias altísimas y directas con restos de romanos antiguos, por algo será, ahí no hay trampa ni cartón. No es como les estimaciones étnicas de otras webs que se basan en marcadores y estimaciones actuales.
> 
> ...



Pero como no se van a mover tus ancestros de su pueblo en 2000 años, es imposible.

Mira esto





















Los moros fueron expulsados sistemáticamente, todas las tierras que eran reconquistadas eran repobladas por gente del norte, no sé si te suena la expulsión de los moriscos, esa es la principal razón por la que apenas hay genética mora en España


Para tener un título de historia no tienes idea de nada. Es que además te saltas a los visigodos forman parte importante de la genética española.


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Pero como no se van a mover tus ancestros de su pueblo en 2000 años, es imposible.
> 
> Mira esto
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, que los mapas de la reconquista son muy bonitos pero no todas las zonas estaban llenas de árabes, norafricanos, etc. Confundís moro o musulmán que no tiene nada q ver con razas, sino que se refiere a la religión, la España musulmana no tiene apenas nada que ver con conceptos raciales o genéticos. En Cuenca en toda la zona de mi familia no hubo árabes ni norafricanos no hay restos, cero, no hay pervivencia genética pero si hay restos romanos y la genética de allí es claramente hispanorromana, no revela genes de razas de fuera de Europa, mismamente yo 100% europeo. Durante el periodo hispanomusulmán la base de la población siguió siendo la hispanorronana geneticamente. Confundís religión con raza y así os va y pensáis que la Península se lleno de árabes y norafricanos en todo el territorio cnd básicamente eran una pequeña élite de esas razas y musulmán es religioso, nada que ver con una raza. Tenéis un nivel muy bajo, me piro del hilo y perdón por las faltas ya que estoy con el móvil. Los visigodos tampoco dejaron apenas poso genético, no se mezclaban en principio ni con los descendientes de los romanos... Tenían una política en contra del mestizaje, aunque al final hubo alguna unión muy aislada entre visigodos y descendientes de romanos, pero a nivel de élites. Los visigodos eran unos pocos miles, eran una élite, nada más, como los árabes, unos pocos miles. La población base siguió siendo los descendientes de celtas más un aporte de romanos. Así os va, no tenéis ni idea. Aunque no me extraña, sois unos putos intoxicadores, eres un puto maricón y además en el avatar tienes la foto de un puto sudaca y eso del "mañaco del goltiec" es del Perro, por lo que claramente eres multi suyo. @eL PERRO das mucha pena... eres un puto intoxicador antiespañol que seguro que no te has hecho ni un puto análisis de ADN en tu vida.

El UNIVERSO MAÑACO de GOLTIEC hilo tuyo que usas como título en tu avatar de multicuenta y la usas para darte la razón y darte nutris a ti mismo, hijo de puta patético

Ya me puedes meter en el ignore como la rata cobarde e intoxicadora que eres


----------



## Squall Leonhart (20 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que los mapas de la reconquista son muy bonitos pero no todas las zonas estaban llenas de árabes, norafricanos, etc. Confundís moro o musulmán que no tiene nada q ver con razas, sino que se refiere a la religión, con conceptos raciales o genéticos. En Cuenca en toda la zona de mi familia no hubo árabes ni norafricanos no hay restos, cero, no hay pervivencia genética pero si hay restos romanos y la genética de allí es claramente hispanorromana, no revela genes de razas de fuera de Europa, mismamente yo 100% europeo. Durante el periodo hispanomusulmán la base de la población siguió siendo la hispanorronana geneticamente. Confundís religión con raza y así os va y pensáis que la Península se lleno de árabes y norafricanos en todo el territorio cnd básicamente eran una pequeña élite de esas razas y musulmán es religioso, nada que ver con una raza. Tenéis un nivel muy bajo, me piro del hilo y perdón por las faltas ya que estoy con el móvil. Los visigodos tampoco dejaron apenas poso genético, no se mezclaban en principio ni con los descendientes de los romanos... Tenían una política en contra del mestizaje, aunque al final hubo alguna unión muy aislada entre visigodos y descendientes de romanos, pero a nivel de élites. Los visigodos eran unos pocos miles, eran una élite, nada más, como los árabes, unos pocos miles. La población base siguió siendo los descendientes de celtas más un aporte de romanos. Así os va, no tenéis ni idea.






Es que los dos primeros son MAPAS GENÉTICOS, no mapas de la reconquista. 

Pero es que encima calzan casi a la perfección con los mapas de la reconquista.


Ahí se ve, la Mancha fue repoblada por gente que venía de Cantabria. Esta ampliamente resgistrado como la gente del norte repoblaba las tierras que iban siendo reconquistadas, pero bueno tú a lo tuyo, hispanorromano descendiente de paletos endogamos que no se movieron de su pueblo en 2000 años.


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Es que los dos primeros son MAPAS GENÉTICOS, no mapas de la reconquista.
> 
> Pero es que encima calzan casi a la perfección con los mapas de la reconquista.
> 
> ...



Multicuenta de maricón hijo de puta @eL PERRO, no me cites más, que no tienes ni reputísima idea de lo que hablas, los árabes y norafricanos no dejaron poso genético, la base de la población siempre fue hispanorromana.

Al-Andalus no dejó rastro en la genética del sur de España

*Un estudio muestra la similitud del ADN respecto a otros habitantes de la Península y pueblos europeos pese a la prolongada presencia árabe*

Vino una pequeña corte de árabes con un ejército de norafricanos, menos de 10.000 en total y en la península haía una base de 5 millones de hispanorromanos, hijo de la gran puta intoxicador antiespañol sudaca de mierda


----------



## Squall Leonhart (20 Jun 2022)

De ese estudio he sacado los mapas, puto retrasado mental de mierda:










El primer mapa genético de España revela la huella musulmana y de la Reconquista


Elaborado por investigadores de las universidades de Santiago y Oxford, confirma que existe un componente de ADN del norte de África más elevado en la población gallega La genética de los españoles…




www.xenomica.eu





Te han debido de dar catedra funcivagos de mierda rojos inútiles, y así has salido, porque eres un puto analfabeto que no sabes ni leer. Puto inútil de mierda ignorante.


Y viendolo ahora, no me extrañaría que descendieras de paletos endogamos que estuvieron 2000 años resproduciendose entre primos, eso explicaría tu grave retraso mental.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Pero como no se van a mover tus ancestros de su pueblo en 2000 años, es imposible.
> 
> Mira esto
> 
> ...



No te esfuerces, es un puto niño rata retrasadito, y ademas multi pompero, con que doblemente trolazo

Hay unas ruinas romanas en su pueblo (como en casi todos), y ya se cree que las ruinas eran el chalete de su awelo y se masturba con ello. Hay que ser TONNTO de baba. Y encima se inventa titulitos para querer aparentar no ser analfabeto. Joder es que es imposible hablar con nadie serio en este puto pozo de mierda


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No te esfuerces, es un puto niño rata retrasadito, y ademas multi pompero, con que doblemente trolazo
> 
> Hay unas ruinas romanas en su pueblo (como en casi todos), y ya se cree que las ruinas eran el chalete de su awelo y se masturba con ello. Hay que ser TONNTO de baba. Y encima se inventa titulitos para querer aparentar no ser analfabeto. Joder es que es imposible hablar con nadie serio en este puto pozo de mierda



¿Por qué no pones ni una tilde? Pedazo de analfabeto hijo de puta.

Te lo voy a decir claro: eres un hijo de la gran puta, un nini de mierda que no tiene ni media hostia y si tienes cojones quedarás conmigo para que te apuñale los ojos y te saque las tripas. COBARDE HIJO DE PUTA. A mi abuelo tú no lo mencionas... Te juro que como algún día sepa quien eres, no vives para ver un nuevo día.

@Squall Leonhart multi o seguidor lamepollas maricón de @eL PERRO

Los mapitas que dices que has sacado de una web, de un estudio de Oxford, nada más que añadir, universidad de mierda NWO para echar mierda diciendo que "los españoles son moros gñeee"... mientras que hay estudios que dicen todo lo contrario.

Un legado sin sangre

Al-Andalus no dejó rastro en la genética del sur de España

En España tenemos un 70% de haplogrupo R1b celtíbero o italo-celta (tanto los celtíberos como los romanos tenían R1b). Si los moros hubieran dejado poso genético, tendríamos haplogrupos de Arabia y del norte de África a cascoporro, pero no es así.

Respecto a los romanos, es innegable que dejaron huella genética. Yo no digo que todo español tenga herencia romana, porque aquí llegaron pequeños grupos de élites para gestionar el territorio, administrar ciudades y poco más, pero ahí si que hubo más mezcla que con los moros, porque los musulmanes tenían prohibido mezclarse con los que no eran musulmanes e igualmente llegó un pequeño contigente de musulmanes, pequeñas élites para gestionar el territorio, pero el grueso de la población era hispanorromana. 10.000 moros frente a 5 millones de hispanorromanos, por lo que el mestizaje no se dio o fue insignificante y ya se ha perdido. Los romanos venidos de Italia a poblar las ciudades de la Hispania Romana no tenían limitaciones para mezclarse con la población autóctona, por eso esa genética está presente, de ahí que hasta la llegada de los moros se hablara de hispanorromanos y luego estos siguieron siendo la población autóctona sin mezclarse con los musulmantes genéticamente hablando, más que nada porque los musulmanes respetaron al pueblo, sus costumbres y religión y los musulmanes tenían prohibido mezclarse con gente no musulmana. Por lo tanto, la genética romana no desapareció y ahí estamos algunos como yo que aún tenemos porcentajes a considerar.


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Es que los dos primeros son MAPAS GENÉTICOS, no mapas de la reconquista.
> 
> Pero es que encima calzan casi a la perfección con los mapas de la reconquista.
> 
> ...



Los que se refugiaron en el norte fueron los visigodos, valiente analfabeto jajajaja La población autóctona fue respetada por los musulmanes y les dejaron mantener su modo de vida y sus cultos. Aunque el territorio fuera musulmán, la población seguía siendo hispanorromana en términos genéticos y los musulmanes tenían prohibido mezclarse con los no musulmanes, los matrimonios mixtos no se producían.

Los que hicieron la reconquista eran los descendientes de los visigodos, pequeñas élites que se refugieron en el norte, de hecho, la Reconquista es "la restauración de los reinos cristianos visigodos" jajajaja

Menuda panda de analfabetos con ínfulas.


----------



## Kubernet0 (20 Jun 2022)

Aún no han encontrado a la línea de sangre que perdieron con esos tests. xD


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Pero tú no habías salido a ponerme en el ignore.
> 
> 
> Claro los matrimonios mixtos no se producían, claro por eso se dice que Boabdil era rubio de ojos azules, y la población ya en el Reino de Granada era más blanca española que mora y y hablaban en mozarabe.
> ...



Aprende, SVBNORMAL

Cristianos y judíos en Al-Ándalus - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los *cristianos y judíos en Al-Ándalus* recibieron el estatus de dhimmis (‘protegidos’) como _gentes del libro_ y no fueron obligados a convertirse al islam por el nuevo poder árabe que se estableció en la península ibérica ―llamada por los árabes Al-Ándalus―, tras su conquista en 711. Su situación cambió con la llegada de los almorávides a finales del siglo XI y sobre todo con la implantación del Imperio Almohade a mediados del siglo XII. En este último siglo, según María Jesús Viguera, «apenas quedó una minoría de no-musulmanes».1

LIBERTAD RELIGIOSA HASTA EL SIGLO XI-XII. Aún así siguió quedando gente no musulmana. Antes del XII no hubo matrimonios mixtos y tampoco creo que después se dieran matrimonios mixtos entre gentes de ascendencia hispanorromana (aunque se hubieran convertido al Islam a la fuerza) con árabes o norafricanos, más que nada porque el mestizaje estaba mal visto y porque de haberse dado ahora mismo no tendríamos un 70% de haplogrupo R1b europeo en España de media, porcentaje similar a Escocia, Irlanda...


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Me ha tocado el gordo con el anormal este



El único anormal eres tú, multi o tragalefas de @eL PERRO y si sabes lo que te conviene no me tocarás más los cojones con tus mierdas de estudios NWO, follamoros analfabeto, que seguro que eres un sudaca comemierda como el que tienes de avatar


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> ¿Como era lo de los halogrupos?



Se dice "haplogrupo" maricón tragafefas con los agujeros dados de sí, no tienes ni puta idea

Te digo lo mismo que al maricón de @eL PERRO: cuando quieras quedamos y te saco los ojos y las tripas, hijo de puta. Pero vamos, que estoy casi seguro de que eres multi suyo.


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Menudo enfermo mental, fijo siendo de un pueblo de paletazos, tú familia te tiene encerrado en una habitación sin salir y con razón



Aprende a hablar con propiedad, HIJO DE PVTA

REPITE CONMIGO: "HA-PLO-GRU-PO"... Halogrupo no... muy mal... HA-PLO-GRU-PO... REPITE CONMIGO: "NO VOY A SER MÁS UN NINI ANALFABETO Y MARICÓN"...

Haplogrupo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

@eL PERRO

ERES UN PUTO MORONEGRO JAJAJAJAJA







Estos son mis resultados genéticos en MYHERITAGE. Me he llevado alguna sorpresa.

POR ESO ERES TAN FOLLAMOROS, HIJO DE PUTA 



eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que eso es una puta patraña. Creo que te han pintado un mapita con el paint y poco mas. En los mapas esos de los halogrupos (que yo sigo sin entender que cojones es eso de los grupitos, pero los mapas los hay), España tiene un cuadro de composicion de % de halogrupos mucho mas similar a la fachada atlantica que a italia, dado que nosotros hemos tenido amplias poblaciones celtas y los italianos han tenido migraciones mas esteeuropeas y de oriente medio.
> 
> Eso mismo de poner desde casablanca hasta suez como si fueran una etnia es igualmente una burla tremenda, cuando por ej. en la parte occidental hay un chorro de berbericos y vandalos, que son blancos y que no tienen absolutamente nada que ver etnicamente con los de egipto por ejemplo.



CONTEMPLA A UN AUTÉNTICO ESPAÑOL 100% EUROPEO:


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> La que tienes metida en el culo.
> 
> Siento compasión de tu familia menuda lacra tener que tratar contigo, por eso no suelo descojonarme de locos porque luego me siento mal por sus familiares.



TRAGA SEMEN DE MAÑACO DE GOLTIEC MARICÓN HIJO DE PVTA


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Como lo traga el maricón de tu padre, y asi ha salido el anormal del hijo



Ya me han dicho que eres multi de @eL PERRO

Qué patético eres, NINI MARICÓN HIJO DE PVTA


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> ¿Te lo ha dicho una de las voces que tienes en la cabeza?



TRAGA SEMEN MARICÓN HIJO DE PVTA


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> No deberías poner fotos tuyas, menudo lechazo te echan la cara





El que recibe eres tú, analfabeto


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Sí estoy en mi casa recibiendo una mamada rapida de tu madre antes de dormir



No, te estás confundiendo, es tu puta madre incestuosa la que te la está mamando, la mía está en su casa tan tranquila jajajaja


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Mira bien deben ser síntomas de la esquizofrenia que te la estás imaginando.
> 
> Por aquí no tenemos las costumbres de tu pueblo de follar en familia, por eso no salen anormales como tú.



Pásate por aquí, moronegro, estamos hablando de ti:

el PERRO ES UN MORONEGRO


----------



## César92 (21 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Que por cierto, deben hacerse el test fuera del país porque dentro no está permitido.



¿Cómo?


----------



## Fiallo (21 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> ¿Eres maricón?



Soy lookista pro-eugenesia.


----------



## Fiallo (21 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La moronegrada ACABO CON ESPAÑA, y despues a la moronegrada, se la expulso. Y con ello, a todos los pobladores que hubieran. Hubo una cosita que se llamaba reconquista, y todos los territorios reconquistados se iban repoblando de norte a sur con gentes del cantabrico, del pirineo y de la provenza. Si tu te quieres masturbar creyendote que eres tataranieto de maximo meridio pues alla tu. Pero siento decepcionarte, los que habian en tu pueblo cuando naciste tu, no eran ni de reputisima coña los descendientes de quienes habian en tu puebl hace 3000 años. Y lo sabrias si aprendieras cosas basicas en lugar de inventarte titulitos para justificar tonterias que te inventas que obviamente no son ciertas
> 
> 
> Ese sitio es una autentica gilipollez



En el foro de antropología se mostró test de pobladores del periodo islámico y después de la reconquista, se llegó a la conclusión que la reconquista fue una limpieza étnica(se eliminó gran parte del componente moro que es el iberomauritano).


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Jun 2022)

No hableis de que en la reconquista se repoblo todo desde cero de norte a sur, que vais a conseguir que se suicide NIÑO RATA MERIDIO


----------



## Fiallo (21 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No hableis de que en la reconquista se repoblo todo desde cero de norte a sur, que vais a conseguir que se suicide NIÑO RATA MERIDIO



Hasta se analizo muestras de los supuestos hispanorromanos conversos al islam y resulto que tenían un porcentaje norafricano(parecido a los canarios) que después de la reconquista fue eliminado. Los pueblos siempre se mezclaron(los visigodos eran hijos de mil leches), él único caso donde no hubo mezcla fue en los EEUU por la ley de una gota.

*Otra cosa que no se tiene en cuenta es que los portugueses esclavizaron a miles de moras y las vendieron como esclavas sexuales en la península(si hay un importante flujo de genes moros es por ellas).*


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> En el foro de antropología se mostró test de pobladores del periodo islámico y después de la reconquista, se llegó a la conclusión que la reconquista fue una limpieza étnica(se eliminó gran parte del componente moro que es el iberomauritano).



Conquista musulmana
Los bereberes de *Al-Ándalus* superaban numéricamente a los árabes. Según algunos cálculos en las primeras décadas de la conquista musulmana los árabes (mayoritariamente yemenitas) eran 40.000-50.000 frente a 150.000 bereberes y una *población* de 5 millones de *hispanorromanos* y visigodos.

Nunca hubo limpieza étnica porque no hubo mestizaje, la diferencia es abismal, hablamos de unos pocos miles moros frente a una población autóctona de millones de hispanorromanos y una pequeña élite de pocos miles de visigodos que se refugió en el norte. Los matrimonios mixtos y el mestizaje estaba prohibido por los musulmanes y además, los visigodos tenían un haplogrupo R1b de tipo germánico, el germánico branch u106. Si los descendientes de los visigodos hubieran hecho una limpieza étnica como dices con la reconquista, en España no tendríamos un 70% de haplogrupo celta del tipo DF27 celtíbero, anterior a los romanos, los visigodos y los musulmanes. La realidad es que aquí llegaron pocos miles de romanos, visigodos y árabes o norafricanos, pequeñas cortes y pocos miles de soldados mientras que la población autóctona se mantuvo siempre muy intacta y por eso estamos aún totalmente emparentados con las tribus celtas anteriores a todas las siguientes invasiones. De todas estas invasiones la que dejó algo más de poso genético fue la romana, aunque dependiendo de las zonas.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (21 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Hay muchos tests que puedes comprar online. Entre ellos: Myheritage, 23andme, ancestryDNA, etc.
> Pides el kit, te lo mandan a casa y envías la muestra por correo.
> En España está permitido.



Cuál sería el más fiable de los 3? 

Cual tiene la base de datos más grande, si es que no la comparten entre ellos?


----------



## Khmelnitsky (21 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> El genotipo español tiene más de fenicio que de judío; siempre con la misma tontería de achacar los posibles ancestros semitas a los judios olvidando que en la antiguedad y durante siglos los fenicios estuvieron asentados en el levante y sur de España y en mucha mayor cantidad y antes en el tiempo que los mismos judios



Y acaso los fenicios no fueron/son un pueblo semita? Pregunto desde la _hicnoransia. _


----------



## Khmelnitsky (21 Jun 2022)

Reseña de Amazon


----------



## 2dedos (21 Jun 2022)

La extinta DNA Land.


----------



## Rextor88 (21 Jun 2022)

Ese es mi análisis de DNA Land, una web científica del Centro del Genoma de Nueva York y la Universidad de Columbia. Era la web más precisa en cuanto a estimaciones étnicas de ADN. Esa web y ese proyecto científico ya desapareció.


----------



## 2dedos (21 Jun 2022)

entrance33 dijo:


> Si funcionan de verdad me parece que de los resultados globales se podría sacar unas estadísticas intersantísimas sobre cómo follaban nuestros ancestros. Por ejemplo
> 
> - % de genes moros que tienen los andaluces en comparación al resto de España.
> - % de genes alemanes que tienen los cántabros.
> ...



1. Aquí tienes una tabla con aproximaciones sobre el componente norteafricano (que no necesariamente es moruno).






2. Especificar lo que significa genes alemanes.

3. Una recolecta que hice de colombianos en 23andme tenía un promedio de 62% europeo, así que puedes hacerte una idea aunque puede no ser representativo ya que este tipo de test los suele hacer gente con cierto estatus económico.

4. Son 1/4 africanos al menos.


----------



## Rextor88 (22 Jun 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Aquí os dejo más especímenes :
> 
> Cubano mayoritariamente europeo.
> 
> ...



El cubano tiene claro componente amerindio, el análisis no está bien


----------



## Topollillo (11 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser subnormal.

92 million accounts hacked at DNA testing service MyHeritage

Millions of DNA Profiles Exposed After GEDMatch Security Breach


----------



## Topollillo (Lunes a la(s) 11:56 AM)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Ese es mi análisis de DNA Land, una web científica del Centro del Genoma de Nueva York y la Universidad de Columbia. Era la web más precisa en cuanto a estimaciones étnicas de ADN. Esa web y ese proyecto científico ya desapareció.



en serio?

¿Entonces cuál ha quedado que sea fiable aunque sea de pago?, porque Gedmatch la mayoría de calculadoras estan absoletas desde hace 10 años.


----------



## Pollepolle (Lunes a la(s) 12:05 PM)

Fiallo dijo:


> Aquí os dejo más especímenes :
> 
> Cubano mayoritariamente europeo.
> 
> ...



El hilo mas bujarra del año.


----------



## Topollillo (Lunes a la(s) 12:15 PM)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Reseña de Amazon
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097692
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097694



Su madre es una puta y le da igual .


----------



## Turbomax (Lunes a la(s) 12:18 PM)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Por si alguien tiene dudas si los tipicos tes geneticos son reales o son una estafa, tengo la constatacion de que funcionan
> 
> Una vez me hice el mio, me quedo la curiosidac, y le hice tb uno a mi awelo antes de morir... y automaticamente al recibir los resultados, en mi cuenta, aparecia un enlace y salia reconocido con el rango de awelo
> 
> ...



Y que etnias te salieron en tu adn ? Pasa captura si tienes huevos jejeje


----------



## Topollillo (Lunes a la(s) 12:32 PM)

Turbomax dijo:


> Y que etnias te salieron en tu adn ? Pasa captura si tienes huevos jejeje



No extrañaría nada que sus resultados fueran estos.


----------



## Rextor88 (Lunes a la(s) 2:24 PM)

Topollillo dijo:


> en serio?
> 
> ¿Entonces cuál ha quedado que sea fiable aunque sea de pago?, porque Gedmatch la mayoría de calculadoras estan absoletas desde hace 10 años.



Ando bastante desconectado de ese mundillo desde hace un par de años, la verdad.


----------



## Skywalker22 (Lunes a la(s) 2:39 PM)

A mucha gente esos tests les han ayudado a encontrar a sus familias biológicas.


----------

